# Forgotten Heroes - DnD [Back to DnD]



## Amazing Triangle (May 11, 2006)

Well going on the idea posted here on the board: 







			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> A party of adventurers find themselves locked in a battle that they don't remember the beginning of. In fact, they've lost the past five months of their lives! Move forward from there.




In this vein I think it would be fun to run this as 6th level characters.  (Use any WotC book that is not campaign specific) Lets just get some character ideas thinking 6 characters would be more than enough.  Essentially your characters all have joined the military for their own reasons and during a secret mission you all inhaled a blue gas.

Now all you remember is waking up in a field with your weapons and equipment intact.  You recognize each other but none of you know anything else (patches on your arms, holy symbols, what your mission was all about, etc.)  

So if anyone wants in just submit a character and story.  We will run it till we feel like stopping it.

Man that was faster than I thought it would be:
hafrogman – human duskblade

Nero Kingsley - half-giant psychic warrior

JonnyFive - Poison dusk lizardfolk rouge

Moonstone Spider – Drunken master

Shayuri – Warlock

Rayex – Dwarven Cleric

Lot – Knight

Gabrion - Arcane Heirophant

Voadam - Wizard-o-doom

Scotley - Goliath Fighter

Def. one of the most odd ball groups I have had in a while.

Secondary Contacts: toddakeck@gmail.com  -or- Aim: todder2283


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2006)

Hmmm. . . just picked up my PHBII I may have to try out one of the new classes.  I'll try and come up with a concept by later today.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 11, 2006)

I've lurked on the forums for a while, and I think it's just terrible about the crash. Seeing a tragedy like that worked me up enough to join a game. I've played tabletop D&D for a few years, but I'm new to the play-by-post scene. I'd love to join if you'd have me.

I'm thinking about playing a half-giant psychic warrior. I'll try to have a character up sometime tonight.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 11, 2006)

Poison dusk lizardfolk rouge.  joind the military to get farther in the world that he would have normaly in his tribe.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 11, 2006)

This sounds like a lot of fun.  For some reason I'm tempted to play a Medusa.  The level adjustment would probably make the character a bit sub-par on power but I think the roleplaying opportunities here would make up for it.  Hmm, is it just me or has everybody so far wanted to play a monster?

She's pretty sure she was on the side of the heroes but she was wearing a disguise when she woke up. . . was she infiltrating them prepartory to stoning the group or just a Medusa that happens to be heroic?


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2006)

Oh! Oh! Dig the idea!

Dibs on warlock!


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2006)

I was leaning towards a human duskblade, allowing me to try out some of the new stuff from the PHB II, but unless anyone else steps forward to be a healer I may go for a cleric, I sort of like the idea of being a cleric who doesn't remember his god.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 11, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> This sounds like a lot of fun.  For some reason I'm tempted to play a Medusa.  The level adjustment would probably make the character a bit sub-par on power but I think the roleplaying opportunities here would make up for it.  Hmm, is it just me or has everybody so far wanted to play a monster?
> 
> She's pretty sure she was on the side of the heroes but she was wearing a disguise when she woke up. . . was she infiltrating them prepartory to stoning the group or just a Medusa that happens to be heroic?





No Medusa just too much LA


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2006)

Need chargen info. Stat points, money (if nonstandard), etc. Mostly attributes.


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I sort of like the idea of being a cleric who doesn't remember his god.




Heh. Doesn't that make praying for spells kinda difficult, though?

_“My Lord... or... err... Lady... I mean... whoever is out there... first deity to respond gets a new follower!!”_

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rayex (May 11, 2006)

Dwarven cleric, for sure!

Trying to figure out where his blessings are coming from. Hates undead, with a passion, and will do anything to destroy any undeads, but don't really know why.


----------



## Lot (May 11, 2006)

I was curious about trying out the new knight class.  I like the idea of being this chivalrous character with a code of conduct that he can't remember but acts by anyway.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 11, 2006)

The beginnings of Dunestrider, half-giant psychic warrior. Waiting on stats info, all that good schtuff.
http://www.lilbrownboy.com/3eprofiler/view.php?id=1302


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 11, 2006)

Let's go 1000gp over standard and let's see favorite stat starts at 11 and lets go with 40 points for the buy.  To be nice everyone have an additional feat at 1st level.  Sorcerer gets feats like a wizard minus scribe scroll.  Lets keep the LA's down +2 or less.  So nothing too crazy! 

Any other information just ask I will be checking in frequently to see what you need.


----------



## gabrion (May 11, 2006)

Oh...I'd like to play an archivist for this game.  He would have a ton of books and research notes with him, but for some reason the latest dates on any of them would be from about five months ago.  Not only will be be trying to figure out who he is and what he's doing, but he'll need to fill in the gaps in his missing research from the last five months!


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 11, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> No Medusa just too much LA



Alright, I misunderstood your post because a Medusa has no LA, just 6HD.  I'll have a new concept shortly.


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2006)

A straight ogre, 4giant HD +2 LA = ECL 6. A big bruiser who works for the boss. Whether that is another PC or someone else, he is not sure. He recognizes those around him so they are probably his allies.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 11, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> A straight ogre, 4giant HD +2 LA = ECL 6. A big bruiser who works for the boss. Whether that is another PC or someone else, he is not sure. He recognizes those around him so they are probably his allies.




Ok then you are the last one in.  Lets make somthing that doesn't have all of it's levels in Monsterous Humaniod    9 is our total.  Moonstone or Voadam a caster, arcane of some sort there really isn't anyone with area damage.  Even a Druid would help.  Sounds like we have quite the team going!  Just get me some backgrounds.


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2006)

*Chester of Aelford*

Chester is a burly teddy bear of a man.  He's big, but more squishy than physically intimidating.  Behind his unassuming exterior, however, lurks a mind like a steel trap.  He always had a quiet, somewhat reserved demeanor.  He was raised in a village that was an unusual blend of elves and humans living together.  His large size and soft spoken nature left him somewhat isolated from the other children, and he could often be found lurking at the edges of society, observing rather than participating.

He did have one fast friend however, one of the half-breeds that were still rare despite the blended community.  Demmon's mixed blood left him out from the regular childhood groups as well, but he and Chester got along well enough.  It was Demmon's father, the elven half of his parentage, that first truly noticed Chester's mind.  The boy didn't say much, but when he spoke it was always with uncanny intelligence behind his words.

And so Demmon's father convinced the young Chester to take up the study of magic.  Demmon himself was more concerned with the way of the sword, and so Chester split himself between sparring with Demmon and studying under Demmon's father.  The paired styles worked well for him, and eventually he moved on to study under elves that had mastered both steel and magecraft.  Chester's mind grew apace with his magical studies, and the constant physical training softened his girth some, but he would never share the build of his elven tutors.

Eventually the two friends grew to manhood, and Demmon got it into his head to join the military.  Chester, stayed behind, devoted to his studies and training, always believing there was more to learn.  And so the two parted, but remained friend and wrote each other constantly.  Until a few years later, when the letters from Demmon suddenly ceased without explanation.  Unable to receive any response to the fate of his friend, Chester instead decided to follow in his footsteps. . . and then a mission . . . and some blue gas . . . and now Chester awakes in a field, lost, his thoughts scattered . . . and in his hand, a letter from someone named Demmon?


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

Amazing Triangle,

I originally jumped up to play an archivist, but I'm wondering if I might be able to change that.  If you'd allow it, I'd like to play a Wizard 1/Druid 4/Arcane Hierophant 1 (using Precocious Apprentice to qualify).  

He's going to be the same scholarly type I put forth above (at least early in his career), except he traveled into the jungle on an expedition once and the natives captured him and eventually forced him to assimilate into their culture.  They are tribal jungle folks who worship nature spirits and train dinosaurs!  The last thing he remembers is living in the jungle and now all of a sudden he's surrounded by some people he only vaguely recalls and fighting a war he's unsure about.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I originally jumped up to play an archivist, but I'm wondering if I might be able to change that.  If you'd allow it, I'd like to play a Wizard 1/Druid 4/Arcane Hierophant 1 (using Precocious Apprentice to qualify).





Changing your mind is part of the game!   I will edit the entry to reflect it.  Intresting way to tweek the requirements


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> What is Precocious Apprentice?  And what book is it in so I can read it?  Changing your mind is part of the game!   I will edit the entry to reflect it.




It's a feat from Complete Arcane (pg. 181) that allows a 1st level arcane caster to cast one second level spell.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

Lot- the new knight class interests me too go ahead and try it

Everyone - In the starter threat I posted your ideas so far
And these are the crunchy bits:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2819084&postcount=14

I love the backgrounds so far.  Keep ‘em coming


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

Ok Amazing Triangle, I've another question for you.  Going with the jungle theme (and possibly dropping the prefix of traveling scholar), how do you feel about anthropomorphic animals from savage species?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

If I am not mistaken most of them have an LA 1~2 but have 2~4HD so no too much tied up in race.  So no.  So are none of the PHB, nor environmental variants, nor Races of books hitting your crazy creature idea button.  Lupin or Catfolk?


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken most of them have an LA 1~2 but have 2~4HD so no too much tied up in race.  So no.




Well the one I was looking at is the bat, which has 1 HD (which would be replaced with a class level) and +0 LA.  If you'd rather keep them out for other reasons though, I'm fine with that.



> So are none of the PHB, nor environmental variants, nor Races of books hitting your crazy creature idea button.  Lupin or Catfolk?




I like the catfolk a lot, but I don't really want something with a LA.  I'll have to look at environmental variants and I must say I'm not familiar with the Lupin...I'll have to look that one up.

Edit: Maybe a shifter would work if you're allowing Eberron material?  As a side-note, in your game, will human druids lose their bonus feat while wild shaping?

Edit #2: It just occured to me that the Vanarra (from OA) might be a good fit for this kind of character.  They are monkey-like creatures who live in forests and revere nature, plus they give some nice boosts.  Would you allow them as a race and possibly allow druid to be one of their favored classes?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I like the catfolk a lot, but I don't really want something with a LA.  I'll have to look at environmental variants and I must say I'm not familiar with the Lupin...I'll have to look that one up.




Dragon Compendium Volume 1



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> Edit: Maybe a shifter would work if you're allowing Eberron material?  As a side-note, in your game, will human druids lose their bonus feat while wild shaping?



1. Eberron races are ok because they are in MM3.  
2. I don't understand this question druids retain their feats while wild shaping



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> Edit #2: It just occured to me that the Vanarra (from OA) might be a good fit for this kind of character.  They are monkey-like creatures who live in forests and revere nature, plus they give some nice boosts.  Would you allow them as a race and possibly allow druid to be one of their favored classes?



This would be an ok race if you add: -2 Cha (you're are a freakin monkey more so the race has an unbalanced score +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str this makes it balanced) and favored class is  Druid it fits the class


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> 2. I don't understand this question druids retain their feats while wild shaping




I've seen several DMs rule that human druids lose their bonus feat while in wild shape because it is a racial ability.  I think there was a rules of the game article that said something like this a while back, but it's good to see you aren't using those rules (I always thought they were pretty silly myself).



> This would be an ok race if you add: -2 Cha (you're are a freakin monkey more so the race has an unbalanced score +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str this makes it balanced) and favored class is  Druid it fits the class




That sounds fair to me and I think I'll be using that race.  I'm gonna be a crazy tribal monkey druid with a dinosaur companion...this should be fun!


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Ok then you are the last one in.  Lets make somthing that doesn't have all of it's levels in Monsterous Humaniod    9 is our total.  Moonstone or Voadam a caster, arcane of some sort there really isn't anyone with area damage.  Even a Druid would help.  Sounds like we have quite the team going!  Just get me some backgrounds.




You want me to switch to an arcane caster type? No problem, I'll come up with something.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

If you want to play an Arcane caster go right ahead.  If you want to play a meat shield go ahead.  I was just pointing out the weakness in the party


----------



## hafrogman (May 12, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> favorite stat starts at 11 and lets go with 40 points for the buy.




Trying to clarify this one before I get farther into character creation.

The stat that starts at 11, effectively gains the 3 extra points after points are spent?  So you spend 8 points (enough to make an 8 into a 15) and get an 18?  And can that stat be bought past 18?  i.e. spending 10 points to make it a 19.


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

eponymous character concept.

Voadam was born to a viking culture on a world far removed from Toril. He journeyed across his world as a mercenary until he encountered a banished drow noble who he got to take him on as an apprentice in the wizardly arts, later he journeyed to mongolic lands and studied under a wujen who taught him magics and the complimentary martial arts of the lotus petal style. He became a sailor of the void between worlds and visited many realms including Toril. At various points he has been a merchant prince, a mercenary, a wanted outlaw, imperial adviser, and a witch/demon/vampire hunter. He has made deals with demons and fought side by side with paladins. How he came to be on this field with this group is unknown to him, but the fact that he was working with such a varied party does not strike him as odd nor that he would be part of a special military unit.

He has some vague memories of rifting to Toril with a demon nemesis, being stripped of power and items and planning to rebuild himself to confront the demon again.

A big bear of a man over six feet tall, he wears his brown hair long and sports a full beard. His eyes are steel blue, and he bears the many scars of a hard life.

Barbarian 1 wizard 5 (short favored enemy barbarian and military wizard variants from Unearthed arcana).

Str 16 10 (+3)
Dex 14 6 (+2)
Con 16 10 (+3)
int 18  10 (starting 11 +1 advancement)
Wis 8  0 (-1)
Cha 10 2  (+0)

Feats:  Improved Unarmed Strike, Deflect Arrows, Blindfight, Combat Reflexes, Craft Wondrous Item

TBC
AT stat block
[sblock]
Voadam, Human Barbarian 1, Wizard 5 
Medium Humanoid (Human), NG,
30s, 6'2", 220, male, blue eyes, tanned skin, brown hair, full beard, scars

STR: 16 (+3)
DEX:14 (+2)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 20 (+5)
WIS: 8 (-1)
CHA: 10 (+0)

Hit Points: 48 / 48
Hit Dice: 1d12+4 + 5d4+20 (48 hp)
Speed: 40ft
Initative: +3 (+3 DEX, )
AC 12 (+2 DEX); touch 12, flat-footed 10
BAB/Grapple: +3/+6

Fort: +6 (+3 Base, +3 CON)
Ref: +3 (+1 Base, +2 DEX)
Will: +3 (+4 Base, -1 WIS,)

Attacks:

unarmed strike +6 melee (1d3+3)
+6 melee X+3
+5 ranged
<Weapon> + ranged, XXX' (XXdXX+XX XXxX)

Special Attacks: 

favored enemy outsiders [Evil] +2

Special Abilities: 

Spell casting- wizard
Fast Movement +10 ft.

Skills: (XX points, max ranks XX/XX)

Climb +7 _(4 Ranks, +3 str)_
intimidate +4 _(4 Ranks,)_
Listen +3 _(4 Ranks, -1 Wis)_
Ride +6 _(4 Ranks, +2 Dex)_
Survival +3 _(4 Ranks, -1 Wis)_
Swim +7 _(4 Ranks, +3 Str)_
Diplomacy +4 _(2 Ranks(cross class), +2 <synergy KN>)_
Bluff +2 _(2 Ranks(cross-class))_
Concentration +8 _(5 Ranks, +3 Con)_
Knowledge Arcana +10 _(5 Ranks, +5 Int)_
Knowledge Dungeoneering +6 _(1 Ranks, +5 Int)_
Knowledge Local +6 _(1 Ranks, +5 Int)_
Knowledge Nature +6 _(1 Ranks, +5 Int)_
Knowledge Nobility +10 _(5 Ranks, +5 Int)_
Knowledge Planar +10 _(5 Ranks, +5 Int)_
Knowledge Religion +10 _(5 Ranks, +5 Int)_
Spellcraft +10 _(5 Ranks, +5 Int)_


Feats: 

Blindfight
Combat Reflexes
Craft Wondrous Items
Deflect Arrows
Extend Spell
Improved Unarmed Strike
Improved Toughness

Languages: 

Common
Tuigan
Orcish
 Abyssal

Equipment:

Black robes (-gp, -lbs.)
Blessed Book (6,250 gp 500 xp, 1lbs.)
Spellbook (-gp, 1 lbs)
Spells scribed into book (all srd 1-6 + lesser acid orb, elemental burst, ice knife, magnetism, steam breath, fire orb, thunderlance, energy buffer (3,000gp, -lbs.)
Headband of intellect +2 (2,000gp 80 xp, -lbs.)
wand of grease 50 charges (750 gp, -lbs.)
 Scroll of water breathing (375 gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of false life (150 gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of rope trick (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of knock (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of levitate (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of see magic (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of locate object (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of mirror image (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of command undead (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of see invisibility (150gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of obscuring mist (25gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of comprehend languages (25gp, -lbs.)
Scroll of disguise self (25gp, -lbs.)
scroll of mount (25 gp, -lbs.)
scroll of unseen servant (25gp, -lbs.)
scroll of light (12.5 gp, -lbs.)
scroll of message (12.5 gp, -lbs.)
scroll of ghost sounds (12.5 gp, -lbs.)
scroll of mage hand (12.5 gp, -lbs.)
scroll of read magic (12.5 gp, -lbs.)
scroll of open/close (12.5 gp, -lbs.)
backpack, rope, food, alcohol, and sundries (~10gp, 5lbs.) 215 gp
Total weight carried -- 7lbs.
Light load -- 76lbs., medium -- 153lbs., heavy -- 230lbs., lift -- 230/460lbs., push -- 1,150lbs.

Spells:
Class: (4/5/3/2; spell save DC 15 + spell level; <notes>)

0th- detect magic x2, light, prestidigitation, 
1st- color spray, enlarge person, lesser acid orb, mage armor x2, 
2nd- Extended Mage armor, web, false life
3rd- fireball, magnetism

Spells known:

0th- All in srd
1st- All in srd, lesser acid orb, elemental burst 
2nd- All in srd, ice knife 
3rd- All in srd, magnetism, steam breath 


XP: 16,420 / 21,000

Appearance:
A big bear of a man over six feet tall, he wears his brown hair long and sports a full beard. His eyes are steel blue, and he bears the many scars of a hard life.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/sand_gallery/87591.jpg


[Personality:
Gregarious and friendly but calculating

Background:
Voadam was born to a viking culture on a world far removed from Toril. He journeyed across his world as a mercenary until he encountered a banished drow noble who he got to take him on as an apprentice in the wizardly arts, later he journeyed to mongolic lands and studied under a wujen who taught him magics and the complimentary martial arts of the lotus petal style. He became a sailor of the void between worlds and visited many realms including Toril. At various points he has been a merchant prince, a mercenary, a wanted outlaw, imperial adviser, and a witch/demon/vampire hunter. He has made deals with demons and fought side by side with paladins. How he came to be on this field with this group is unknown to him, but the fact that he was working with such a varied party does not strike him as odd nor that he would be part of a special military unit.

He has some vague memories of rifting to Toril with a demon nemesis, being stripped of power and items and planning to rebuild himself to confront the demon again. He had plans to recover treasure he had left behind, contact the elven armada, and to perform mercenary work to earn money for spell acquisitions.

Notes:
More in-depth stuff [SBLOCK] Viking warrior background, homeland fell to dragon lord fiend army, fled to new lands learned magic from a drow, went to oriental/mongol land, learned martial arts and studied under a wu jen then mongolic shaman, eventually went spelljamming to multiple worlds (including Toril) gated into a dream world where he became a merchant prince, then back to spelljamming, into Ravenloft, then sucked out of there by vampire theurge major ritual on postapocalyptic Greyhawk banewarrens world where he became a witch, demon, and vampire hunter, and now onto current campaign.

FR history spelljammed into Toril at waterdeep, met Blackstaff when arrived, went on adventure across Faerun for Daerlune at request of sister Sune and Lathander priestesses heading into desert defeated blue dragon with elven cleric and knows password to glyphed up hidden treasure hoard he couldn't carry at the time, then agreed to be spy for evermeet elves as spelljammer mercenary, did so, infiltrating scro but never made it back after things went bad there (dream gate and ravenloft intervened). Was on Toril during 2e era (i.e. after Time of Troubles, pre some of the stuff in the 3e FRCS)

FR contacts Khelben Blackstaff Arunsun, met briefly in Watedeep.
Samantha, priestess of Sune in Daerlune, quested for her, briefly trysted.
Aliantha, priestess of Lathander in Daerlune, quested for her, sister of Samantha.
Agrinja, devil summoning desert shaman of shark totem, he was Voadam's guide in desert.
Zwingli, wizard, adventured with him on Daerlune quest, he was revealed as Thayan spy and lost to succubus he summoned.
Azuth temple in Daerlune, Voadam studied magic there after Daerlune quest.


Waterdeep history Arrived at the port on his spelljamming hammer ship years ago.
Was met by Blackstaff briefly.
Toured the city for shore leave and some merchant trading.
Broke up a slaving ring.
Got contacted in the undercity by renegade drow rune mages about possible mercenary work against matriarchy, but Lolth clerics arrived and killed them.
Accepted Daerlune Quest of two sister priestesses to acquire object to protect their city against Red Wizard threat and left city for long time.
Returned much later and accepted elven offer to go to Evermeet for spy mission requiring non elves.

Recent history The green disintegration ray dissipated as it hit the demon's hide. Voadam silently cursed at the spell's failure then cast another green ray of eldritch destruction. As the second one splashed harmlessly against the demon's innate magical defenses Brok scrambled to draw out another scroll and chanted the invocation to pierce Voadam's invisibility. "Plan B" Voadam thought after proving the demon's resistaces to his direct spells. Direct magic was a longshot against demons anyway and Voadam had known Brok was unlikely to fall but it was worth the attempt and would throw him off guard for Plan B. There it was, Brok was drawing Voadam's old enchanted bastard sword and starting to fly around trying to get the wizard in range of his divination. Brok and the warlock had narrowly failed to finish off the bound and stipped wizard after taking care of the elves and Voadam had been hounding them and their minions ever since, killing their undead and witch priestess, now targeting the Bane demon before he planned to go after the warlock. Plan B was to use a magnetism spell to grab back Voadam's blade then teleport away to Ptolus and get the Cuthbert cleric to bless the blade the next day when Voadam would return bursting with war mastery magics and illusions so he could engage Brok in melee and pierce his physical defenses. Once Brok was dead, Voadam would retrieve the items the demon had stolen from him and then leave to prepare an attack against the warlock. Neither could flee the area as they were trying to tap the power of the ancient menhirs and would not leave that prize for Voadam to collect, and neither really cared how many minions Voadam vanquished as long as they continued on their path of power. Voadam's plan for the warlock was to use limited wish to negate the other's magic and then strangle him since without the demon or undead Voadam felt he could overpower the tiefling physically without minions interrupting or the warlock using his dimensional magic to escape. Then the magical menhirs would be Voadam's and he could tap its power like he had the druidic Water Shard Lake. Voadam moved to the side, Waldo and the pixie invisibly accompanying him and prepared to cast the magnetism spell.

Unfortunately it was at that exact moment that the warlock activated the druid Stones again and a huge wave of magical energy washed throughout the town. Voadam had anchored himself through a ley line to the nexus that was the druidic elemental Water Shard far to the North, a fundamental artefact of the world he had been studying with the renegade demon Rhunad. While this gave him some extra power for his magics, it also caused massive interference when the two magics collided. Space and time ripped at the point of contact, directly centered on Voadam, and a black hole erupted around him. "No!" he screamed, "Not now! Not Again! No!".

Favorite Foods 1. a cooked spider delicacy the drow enjoy that non elves sometimes find deathly poison (Voadam doesn't have the common allergy for it) picked up the taste when apprenticed to his first magical mentor.
2. No Lobster, an invisible lobster like crustacean found in the dream realm that he enjoyed on his travels there when he was hosted in a magical component supplying town at "The Second of Three Inns on the First of Three Places".
3. Fried Flumph, he doesn't know what Flumphs are, except that they are good eating and the Melnibonean elven ambassador in the dream realm offered some fine ones when he hosted Voadam and his entourage. The ambassador was impressed that Voadam ate them with relish without hesitation.  

The loves of Voadam's Past a nymph he rescued from some kobolds
mongol princess, Voadam bested every martial artist in her clan, but she bested him
Samantha, priestess of Sune from Daerlune, casual fling
Charon, tiger priestess, short tryst in dream world
Sith lord psion, voadam's political protege in dream world
Sarah, paladin who liked Voadam's pick up line of "If I don't detect as evil, can I buy you a drink?" adventured with him in Banewarrens, but she went deeper on church orders and was turned into a wight that Voadam had to destroy.

Voadam's magical teachers
Karnash, drow knight and wizard
Genji, Wu Jen taught oriental magics and martial arts, heavy into aromatic smokes
Minotaur ice mage, voadam killed him and studied his fell magics
Mongol Shaman, lightning and flight magic
Temple of Azuth in Daerlune FR granted him access to their library after he aided the city.
Ineverted Pyramid, magical secret society that Voadam joined in Ptolus on postapocalyptic Greyhawk world
Various spell tradings.

Prophecy by witches about Voadam[SBLOCK]A prophecy Voadam heard from three witch sisters. One Eye referred to Voadam's orcish henchman while Traveller was Voadam.

The three sisters are standing near a large, gnarled oak tree that borders the small road they are walking on (and which you can now see).

To your left is the one with slightly wild hair, dirty hands, and amusty odor. We'll call her the "Dirty" one for now.

To the right is the one with slender long fingers and bad breath. We'll call her "Fingers" for now.

In the middle is the slightly thicker (though that makes her merely skinny rather than emaciated) one with somewhat graying hair. We'll call her the "Old" one.

Fingers looks agitated but has her hands folded neatly near her stomach. She speaks first, "Thy presence is unwelcome, Traveler."
"Or welcome," corrects Dirty.
"It depends on your intentions," says Old.

Old speaks again, "We knew you would come, though the method by not."
"With or without One Eye," says Dirty.

Fingers suddenly speaks in a clarion voice, "Lo! Behold the Traveler and the One Eye, their destiny is written in thunder and sky!"

The sky is somewhat fairer now, less cloud cover letting more of the setting sunlight through. The fog drifting around in swirls. The air tastes foul.

"Know you your destiny?" asks Dirty.
"Or perhaps should we tell you?" asks Old.

Voadam answers "I would be most interested in your telling, ladies. Destiny is a fast river that carries you along, but how skilled a sailor you are determines whether you enjoy the ride. Which way do you see the river bending? And do you think I should prepare to swim?"

"Draw near and pay heed, One Eye and Traveler!" intones Fingers.
"Your destiny is betwixt that of two great houses."
"Many two great houses."
"One, shackled to life and free in death."
"Two, the heart that rots from within."
"Three, wayward children of a lesser god."

Then they begin speaking so quickly and in such similar monotones that you have trouble following who is saying what....

"The river stretches onward,"
down or up
through or around
in secret or in glory
to share or to save."

Then pause and appear to be trembling and exhausted.

"You will redeem or destroy the House of Vladaam, Traveler" states the Old one.

"You will recall or deny the race denied itself, One Eye" states Fingers.

"Thy destinies are like the vine, twixt trellace and wind, sun and earth, fire and sky, touched by the Earthsong yet comforted by unending unlife," states Dirty.

"Seek thy assistance where you least expect, thy life in thy demise, and thy glory in thou humbled." The old one says with finality.

"When you have made THE CHOICE," emphasizes Fingers.
"Seek us under the black moon of the west," continues Dirty
"And receive thy reward." finishes Old.[/SBLOCK]

Familiar - Waldo After barely defeating a minotaur ice mage, Voadam studied the magics of his spellbook (which had been inscribed on the skin of dead elves) while he recovered from the goring he had suffered on the mage's horns before Voadam snapped the minotaur's neck. One of the magics therein related to calling and binding powerful animal familiars. Once he was strong enough, Voadam left the minotaur's ice maze and cast the spell on the bank of a mighty river. A giant otter answered his call, a spirit that seemed to complement Voadam's own, a clever creature that often found itself in trouble.

Mechanically, Waldo had been done out as a 5HD dire otter, using the 5th level greater familiar spell from Relics and Rituals and using stats for a dire weasel with swim speed replacing blood drain. Magic items for him included a collar that allowed him to learn and speak languages, a ring of protection +1, and a ring of swimming.

The many death's of Voadam[SBLOCK]1 torn apart by gargoyles and on death's door. Natural healing brought him back after a month.
2 poison needle trap nicked him, an elixir of life brought him back.
3 basilisk gaze petrified him, ring of earth elemental command restored him.
4 Bled to death in the jaws of a giant shark commanded by the Whisperer of Impossible Secrets. The world's Great Druid brought him back.
5 The god known as the True Child of Chaos cried out when a party member brought up sad memories in conversation with the god and Voadam's soul was ripped from his body and cast into a spiritual whirlpool/maelstrom. The god later restored him.
6 After being energy drained by wights and spectres at the command of a vampire theurge Voadam used his staff of thunder and lightning to blow up his wand of wonder causing a magical explosion. Cuthbert clerics raised him.
7. Harpy archer tagged him with a crit arrow to the lungs. Coautl healed him up from dying.
[/SBLOCK]

Magic ritual experience 1. Ritual magic from Relics and Rituals, participated in ritual to reseal Banewarrens, did not use new ritual skill, but I forget whether it was concentration, knowledge arcane, or spellcraft that we used instead.
2 ley line stuff from Heroes of High Favor: Elves. (This is online from their website as a web enhancement/preview). 

Trapped dragon hoard To the south of Daerlune in the desert Voadam and an elven war priest were ambushed by a blue dragon. Fighting with mighty magics the two vanquished the beast and discovered his hidden underground cave wherein it kept its hoard. Not having sufficient resources on hand to gather and transport the loot they mostly left it intact and warded the cave with magics then left to accomplish their quest for the city. Among the wards were several glyphs that Voadam has the password to, and wizard locks on several of the chests. The hoard consisted of piles of gold, a magical sword that could detect magic, and assorted minor magic items that were not easily portable. The priest joined Voadam on many adventures but did not make it out of the world of Ravenloft as Voadam did.

Goals 1 reconnect with familiar Waldo who got separated in transdimensional rift
2 Go to evermeet to make spy report for elven armada.
3 Recover dragon treasure.
4 Figure out rift, ley line, and ritual knowledge.
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

Old character sheet with some more history, recovered from crash at cache http://www.enworld.org/archive/index.php/t-157908.html

[SBLOCK]Voadam11-29-05, 09:56 AM
Voadam the Traveller

medium human Rgr 1/Wiz 4

36 point buy

Str 10 = 16 (+3)
Dex 6 = 14 (+2)
Con 6 = 14 (+2)
Int 10 +1 = 17 (+3)
Wis 0 = 8 (-1)
Cha 4 = 12 (+2)

AC = 12 (+2 dex) 12, 10
HP = 30

BAB +3
Grapple +6
Initiative +2

Attack +6 unarmed strike d3+3
Ranged +5

F +5, R +5, W +3

Feats: Blindfighting, Deflect Arrows, Education(knowledge planar and arcane), Improved Unarmed Strike, Track

Languages: Common, Mongolic, Orcish, Abyssal

Skills:
Concentration 8 ranks +3 con = +11
Heal 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Listen 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Knowledge arcana 8 ranks +3 int +1 educated = +12
Knowledge dungeoneering 1 ranks +3 int = +4
Knowledge nature 1 ranks +3 int = +4
Knowledge nobility 2 rank +3 int = +5
Knowledge planar 8 ranks +3 int +1 educated = +12
Knowledge religion 2 ranks +3 int = +5
Profession Merchant 1 rank -1 wis = +0
Profession Sailor 1 rank -1 wis = +0
Ride 4 ranks +2 dex = +6
Search 4 ranks +3 int = +7
Spot 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Survival 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Swim 4 ranks +3 str = +7
Spellcraft 8 ranks +3 int = +11

Spells 4/4/3

Spells prepared
0 - detect magic x2, light, prestigitation, 
1 - color spray, enlarge person, [mage armor], magic missile, 
2 - knock, web, scorching ray

spell going
Mage armor

Spellbook:
Level 0
Abjur Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
Conj Conjurer's Toolbelt: Conjures any small tool for 1 minute/level. (Spells and Spellcraft)
Conj Quill: Creates a writing quill with limitless ink. (Spells and Spellcraft)
Div Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft. 
Div Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Evoc Light: Object shines like a torch.
Illus Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.
Necro Disrupt Undead: Deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
Trans Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis.
Trans Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.
Trans Summarize: Places a book back on its shelf in the proper place. (Spells and Spellcraft)
Trans Tongue of Angels: Speak Celestial (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)

Level 1
Abjur Alarm: Wards an area for 2 hours/level.
Abjur Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Abjur Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
Abjur Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Conj Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
Conj Summon Fish I: Calls fish to you. (Custom)
Conj Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Div Anavar’s Anticipated Attack. Next attack against you suffers a –20 penalty. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Div Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Div Creature Loresight. Provides detail about a creature touched. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Div Detect Secret Doors: Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.
Div Identify M: Determines properties of magic item.
Div Object Loresight Provides detail about an object touched. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Ench Charm Person: Makes one person your friend.
Evoc Elemental Burst Target explodes in a burst of pure element (wood, metal, stone, fire, or water). (Oritental Adventures)
Evoc Lesser Acid Orb Ranged touch, 1d8 acod damage; +1 orb/two levels above 1st (max +5). (Tome and Blood)
Evoc Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Illus Color Spray: Knocks unconscious, blinds, and/or stuns weak creatures. 
Illus Disguise Self: Changes your appearance.
Illus Silent Image: Creates minor illusion of your design. 
Trans Enlarge Person: Humanoid creature doubles in size.
Trans Expeditious Retreat: Your speed increases by 30 ft.
Trans Feather Fall: Objects or creatures fall slowly.
Trans Jump: Subject gets bonus on Jump checks.
Trans Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.
Watery Speech (Into the Blue)
Waterproof (Into the Blue)

Level 2
Abjur Arcane Lock M: Magically locks a portal or chest.
Abjur Protect Book: Target book gains DR 5/- versus elemental damage and slows the book’s aging. (Spells and Spellcraft)
Abjur Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks. 
Abjur Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Conj Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Conj Glitterdust: Blinds creatures, outlines invisible creatures.
Conj Web: Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.
Div Locate Object: Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
Div See Invisibility: Reveals invisible creatures or objects.
Ench Hideous Laughter: Subject loses actions for 1 round/level.
Evoc Darkness (Shadowy Illumination): 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
Evoc Ice Knife: Dagger made of ice inflicts 1d8 damage plus 1d8 cold plus two Dex damage. (Oriental Adventures/Tome and Blood)
Evoc Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
Illus Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Illus Magic Mouth M: Speaks once when triggered.
Necro Ghoul Touch: Paralyzes one subject, which exudes stench that makes those nearby sickened.
Necro False Life: Gain 1d10 temporary hp +1/level (max +10).
Trans Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Trans Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
Trans Knock: Opens locked or magically sealed door.

Level 3
Abjur Dispel Magic: Cancels magical spells and effects.
Abjur Jevicca’s Just Reversal Reflects Enchantment back at caster. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Abjur Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
Abjur Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.
Conj Dragonskin. +4 natural armor plus elemental resistance 10. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Div Clairaudience/Clairvoyance: Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level.
Div War Mastery: Grants Fighter bonus feat. (Quintessential Wizard)
Ench Heroism: Gives +2 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks.
Evoc Lightning Bolt: Electricity deals 1d6/level damage.
Evoc Magnetism Draw iron or steel objects to yourself. (Oriental Adventures)
Evoc Steam Breath 1d6 fire damage/level 30 ft. cone. (Oriental Adventures)
Illus Illusory Script M: Only intended reader can decipher.
Illus Invisibility Sphere: Makes everyone within 10 ft. invisible.
Necro Vampiric Touch Touch deals 1d6/two caster levels; caster gains damage as 
hp. 
Trans Extended Charge Allows the use of a charged item without losing charges. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Trans Fly: Subject flies at speed of 60 ft.
Trans Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
Trans Magic Weapon, Greater: +1/four levels (max +5).
Trans Restore Page: Fragments of a single page are restored completely. (Spells and Spellcraft)
Trans Shrink Item: Object shrinks to one-sixteenth size.
Trans Water Breathing: Subjects can breathe underwater.

Level 4
Abjur Stoneskin M: Ignore 10 points of damage per attack.
Div Teleport Coordinates Transfer. Information about destination is transferred. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Ench Charm Monster: Makes monster believe it is your ally.
Evoc Fire Orb Ranged touch, 1d6/level max 15d6) points of fire damage divided as you see fit. (Tome and Blood)
Evoc Greater Mark of Air Subject flies 40, +2 Dex and other power. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Evoc Greater Mark of Earth Subject has DR 10/+1, +2 Strength and other power. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Evoc Greater Mark of Fire Subject has fire resistance 20, +2 Dex and other power. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Evoc Thunderlance Creates force longspear, 20’ reach, dispels force effects. (Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting)
Evoc Wall of Ice: Ice plane creates wall with 15 hp +1/level, or hemisphere can trap creatures inside.
Illus Illusory Wall: Wall, floor, or ceiling looks real, but anything can pass through.
Illus Invisibility, Greater: As invisibility, but subject can attack and stay invisible.
Illus Shadow Conjuration: Mimics conjuration below 4th level, but only 20% real.
Trans Mnemonic Enhancer F: Prepares extra spells or retains one just cast.

Level 5
Conj Cloudkill: Kills 3 HD or less; 4–6 HD save or die, 6+ HD take Con damage.
Conj Summon Monster V: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Conj Teleport: Instantly transports you as far as 100 miles/level.
Evoc Cone of Cold: 1d6/level cold damage.
Evoc Energy Buffer Absorbs 1d6/level points of damage from one kind of energy. (Tome and Blood)
Evoc Wall of Force: Wall is immune to damage.
Illus Dream: Sends message to anyone sleeping.
Illus Seeming Changes appearance of one person/two levels.
Illus Shadow Evocation: Mimics evocation below 5th level, but only 20% real.
Trans Telekinesis Lifts or moves 25 lb./level at long range.

Level 6
Div Analyze Dweomer F: Reveals magical aspects of subject.
Div Legend Lore M F: Lets you learn tales about a person, place, or thing.
Div Teleport Tracer. Destination of teleport is discovered. (Complete Book of Eldritch Might)
Evoc Chain Lightning: 1d6/level damage; 1 secondary bolt/level each deals half damage.
Evoc Contingency F: Sets trigger condition for another spell.
Illus Mislead: Turns you invisible and creates illusory double.
Illus Shadow Walk: Step into shadow to travel rapidly.
Trans Control Water: Raises or lowers bodies of water.
Trans Disintegrate: Makes one creature or object vanish.
Trans Transformation M: You gain combat bonuses.

Level 7
Conj Mage’s Magnificent Mansion F: Door leads to extradimensional mansion.
Conj Summon Monster VII: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Conj Teleport, Greater: As teleport, but no range limit and no off-target arrival.
Univ Limited Wish X: Alters reality—within spell limits.


Favored Enemy Outsider (Evil) +2 bluff, listen, sense motive, spot, survival and weapon damage.
Wild Empathy +2

Favored Enemy (Ex): At 1st level, a ranger may select a type of creature from among those given on Table: Ranger Favored Enemies. The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.
At 5th level and every five levels thereafter (10th, 15th, and 20th level), the ranger may select an additional favored enemy from those given on the table. In addition, at each such interval, the bonus against any one favored enemy (including the one just selected, if so desired) increases by 2. 
If the ranger chooses humanoids or outsiders as a favored enemy, he must also choose an associated subtype, as indicated on the table. If a specific creature falls into more than one category of favored enemy, the ranger’s bonuses do not stack; he simply uses whichever bonus is higher.

Wild Empathy (Ex): A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

Equipment:
Spellbook
Black Robe



Appearance: Tall (6'2'') bearded norseman well muscled and hefty (220 pounds). Piercing cold blue eyes, Brown hair, Shoulder length long hair and thick beard and mustache. Multiple scars from blades, claws, arrows, and other.

Currently wearing a black robe and holding a spellbook.

Here's a pretty good portrait, when he was higher level Voadam used to use a lot of spells that put magic runes on his face and hands (greater mark spells) 

http://images.epilogue.net/users/mcarnahan/Sorcerer.jpg

And here's one that represents well Voadam's last foray into Faerun when he went into the desert.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/sand_gallery/87591.jpg


History overview [SBLOCK] Viking warrior background, homeland fell to dragon lord fiend army, fled to new lands learned magic from a drow, went to oriental/mongol land, learned martial arts and studied under a wu jen then mongolic shaman, eventually went spelljamming to multiple worlds (including Toril) gated into a dream world where he became a merchant prince, then back to spelljamming, into Ravenloft, then sucked out of there by vampire theurge major ritual on postapocalyptic Greyhawk banewarrens world where he became a witch, demon, and vampire hunter, and now onto current campaign.

FR history spelljammed into Toril at waterdeep, met Blackstaff when arrived, went on adventure across Faerun for Daerlune at request of sister Sune and Lathander priestesses heading into desert defeated blue dragon with elven cleric and knows password to glyphed up hidden treasure hoard he couldn't carry at the time, then agreed to be spy for evermeet elves as spelljammer mercenary, did so, infiltrating scro but never made it back after things went bad there (dream gate and ravenloft intervened). Was on Toril during 2e era (i.e. after Time of Troubles, pre some of the stuff in the 3e FRCS)

FR contacts Khelben Blackstaff Arunsun, met briefly in Watedeep.
Samantha, priestess of Sune in Daerlune, quested for her, briefly trysted.
Aliantha, priestess of Lathander in Daerlune, quested for her, sister of Samantha.
Agrinja, devil summoning desert shaman of shark totem, he was Voadam's guide in desert.
Zwingli, wizard, adventured with him on Daerlune quest, he was revealed as Thayan spy and lost to succubus he summoned.
Azuth temple in Daerlune, Voadam studied magic there after Daerlune quest.


Waterdeep history Arrived at the port on his spelljamming hammer ship years ago.
Was met by Blackstaff briefly.
Toured the city for shore leave and some merchant trading.
Broke up a slaving ring.
Got contacted in the undercity by renegade drow rune mages about possible mercenary work against matriarchy, but Lolth clerics arrived and killed them.
Accepted Daerlune Quest of two sister priestesses to acquire object to protect their city against Red Wizard threat and left city for long time.
Returned much later and accepted elven offer to go to Evermeet for spy mission requiring non elves.

Recent history The green disintegration ray dissipated as it hit the demon's hide. Voadam silently cursed at the spell's failure then cast another green ray of eldritch destruction. As the second one splashed harmlessly against the demon's innate magical defenses Brok scrambled to draw out another scroll and chanted the invocation to pierce Voadam's invisibility. "Plan B" Voadam thought after proving the demon's resistaces to his direct spells. Direct magic was a longshot against demons anyway and Voadam had known Brok was unlikely to fall but it was worth the attempt and would throw him off guard for Plan B. There it was, Brok was drawing Voadam's old enchanted bastard sword and starting to fly around trying to get the wizard in range of his divination. Brok and the warlock had narrowly failed to finish off the bound and stipped wizard after taking care of the elves and Voadam had been hounding them and their minions ever since, killing their undead and witch priestess, now targeting the Bane demon before he planned to go after the warlock. Plan B was to use a magnetism spell to grab back Voadam's blade then teleport away to Ptolus and get the Cuthbert cleric to bless the blade the next day when Voadam would return bursting with war mastery magics and illusions so he could engage Brok in melee and pierce his physical defenses. Once Brok was dead, Voadam would retrieve the items the demon had stolen from him and then leave to prepare an attack against the warlock. Neither could flee the area as they were trying to tap the power of the ancient menhirs and would not leave that prize for Voadam to collect, and neither really cared how many minions Voadam vanquished as long as they continued on their path of power. Voadam's plan for the warlock was to use limited wish to negate the other's magic and then strangle him since without the demon or undead Voadam felt he could overpower the tiefling physically without minions interrupting or the warlock using his dimensional magic to escape. Then the magical menhirs would be Voadam's and he could tap its power like he had the druidic Water Shard Lake. Voadam moved to the side, Waldo and the pixie invisibly accompanying him and prepared to cast the magnetism spell.

Unfortunately it was at that exact moment that the warlock activated the druid Stones again and a huge wave of magical energy washed throughout the town. Voadam had anchored himself through a ley line to the nexus that was the druidic elemental Water Shard far to the North, a fundamental artefact of the world he had been studying with the renegade demon Rhunad. While this gave him some extra power for his magics, it also caused massive interference when the two magics collided. Space and time ripped at the point of contact, directly centered on Voadam, and a black hole erupted around him. "No!" he screamed, "Not now! Not Again! No!".

Favorite Foods 1. a cooked spider delicacy the drow enjoy that non elves sometimes find deathly poison (Voadam doesn't have the common allergy for it) picked up the taste when apprenticed to his first magical mentor.
2. No Lobster, an invisible lobster like crustacean found in the dream realm that he enjoyed on his travels there when he was hosted in a magical component supplying town at "The Second of Three Inns on the First of Three Places".
3. Fried Flumph, he doesn't know what Flumphs are, except that they are good eating and the Melnibonean elven ambassador in the dream realm offered some fine ones when he hosted Voadam and his entourage. The ambassador was impressed that Voadam ate them with relish without hesitation.  

The loves of Voadam's Past a nymph he rescued from some kobolds
mongol princess, Voadam bested every martial artist in her clan, but she bested him
Samantha, priestess of Sune from Daerlune, casual fling
Charon, tiger priestess, short tryst in dream world
Sith lord psion, voadam's political protege in dream world
Sarah, paladin who liked Voadam's pick up line of "If I don't detect as evil, can I buy you a drink?" adventured with him in Banewarrens, but she went deeper on church orders and was turned into a wight that Voadam had to destroy.

Voadam's magical teachers
Karnash, drow knight and wizard
Genji, Wu Jen taught oriental magics and martial arts, heavy into aromatic smokes
Minotaur ice mage, voadam killed him and studied his fell magics
Mongol Shaman, lightning and flight magic
Temple of Azuth in Daerlune FR granted him access to their library after he aided the city.
Ineverted Pyramid, magical secret society that Voadam joined in Ptolus on postapocalyptic Greyhawk world
Various spell tradings.

Prophecy by witches about VoadamA prophecy Voadam heard from three witch sisters. One Eye referred to Voadam's orcish henchman while Traveller was Voadam.

The three sisters are standing near a large, gnarled oak tree that borders the small road they are walking on (and which you can now see).

To your left is the one with slightly wild hair, dirty hands, and amusty odor. We'll call her the "Dirty" one for now.

To the right is the one with slender long fingers and bad breath. We'll call her "Fingers" for now.

In the middle is the slightly thicker (though that makes her merely skinny rather than emaciated) one with somewhat graying hair. We'll call her the "Old" one.

Fingers looks agitated but has her hands folded neatly near her stomach. She speaks first, "Thy presence is unwelcome, Traveler."
"Or welcome," corrects Dirty.
"It depends on your intentions," says Old.

Old speaks again, "We knew you would come, though the method by not."
"With or without One Eye," says Dirty.

Fingers suddenly speaks in a clarion voice, "Lo! Behold the Traveler and the One Eye, their destiny is written in thunder and sky!"

The sky is somewhat fairer now, less cloud cover letting more of the setting sunlight through. The fog drifting around in swirls. The air tastes foul.

"Know you your destiny?" asks Dirty.
"Or perhaps should we tell you?" asks Old.

Voadam answers "I would be most interested in your telling, ladies. Destiny is a fast river that carries you along, but how skilled a sailor you are determines whether you enjoy the ride. Which way do you see the river bending? And do you think I should prepare to swim?"

"Draw near and pay heed, One Eye and Traveler!" intones Fingers.
"Your destiny is betwixt that of two great houses."
"Many two great houses."
"One, shackled to life and free in death."
"Two, the heart that rots from within."
"Three, wayward children of a lesser god."

Then they begin speaking so quickly and in such similar monotones that you have trouble following who is saying what....

"The river stretches onward,"
down or up
through or around
in secret or in glory
to share or to save."

Then pause and appear to be trembling and exhausted.

"You will redeem or destroy the House of Vladaam, Traveler" states the Old one.

"You will recall or deny the race denied itself, One Eye" states Fingers.

"Thy destinies are like the vine, twixt trellace and wind, sun and earth, fire and sky, touched by the Earthsong yet comforted by unending unlife," states Dirty.

"Seek thy assistance where you least expect, thy life in thy demise, and thy glory in thou humbled." The old one says with finality.

"When you have made THE CHOICE," emphasizes Fingers.
"Seek us under the black moon of the west," continues Dirty
"And receive thy reward." finishes Old.

Familiar - Waldo After barely defeating a minotaur ice mage, Voadam studied the magics of his spellbook (which had been inscribed on the skin of dead elves) while he recovered from the goring he had suffered on the mage's horns before Voadam snapped the minotaur's neck. One of the magics therein related to calling and binding powerful animal familiars. Once he was strong enough, Voadam left the minotaur's ice maze and cast the spell on the bank of a mighty river. A giant otter answered his call, a spirit that seemed to complement Voadam's own, a clever creature that often found itself in trouble.

Mechanically, Waldo had been done out as a 5HD dire otter, using the 5th level greater familiar spell from Relics and Rituals and using stats for a dire weasel with swim speed replacing blood drain. Magic items for him included a collar that allowed him to learn and speak languages, a ring of protection +1, and a ring of swimming.

The many death's of Voadam1 torn apart by gargoyles and on death's door. Natural healing brought him back after a month.
2 poison needle trap nicked him, an elixir of life brought him back.
3 basilisk gaze petrified him, ring of earth elemental command restored him.
4 Bled to death in the jaws of a giant shark commanded by the Whisperer of Impossible Secrets. The world's Great Druid brought him back.
5 The god known as the True Child of Chaos cried out when a party member brought up sad memories in conversation with the god and Voadam's soul was ripped from his body and cast into a spiritual whirlpool/maelstrom. The god later restored him.
6 After being energy drained by wights and spectres at the command of a vampire theurge Voadam used his staff of thunder and lightning to blow up his wand of wonder causing a magical explosion. Cuthbert clerics raised him.
7. Harpy archer tagged him with a crit arrow to the lungs. Coautl healed him up from dying.

Magic ritual experience 1. Ritual magic from Relics and Rituals, participated in ritual to reseal Banewarrens, did not use new ritual skill, but I forget whether it was concentration, knowledge arcane, or spellcraft that we used instead.
2 ley line stuff from Heroes of High Favor: Elves. (This is online from their website as a web enhancement/preview). 

Trapped dragon hoard To the south of Daerlune in the desert Voadam and an elven war priest were ambushed by a blue dragon. Fighting with mighty magics the two vanquished the beast and discovered his hidden underground cave wherein it kept its hoard. Not having sufficient resources on hand to gather and transport the loot they mostly left it intact and warded the cave with magics then left to accomplish their quest for the city. Among the wards were several glyphs that Voadam has the password to, and wizard locks on several of the chests. The hoard consisted of piles of gold, a magical sword that could detect magic, and assorted minor magic items that were not easily portable. The priest joined Voadam on many adventures but did not make it out of the world of Ravenloft as Voadam did.

Goals 1 reconnect with familiar Waldo who got separated in transdimensional rift
2 Go to evermeet to make spy report for elven armada.
3 Recover dragon treasure.
4 Figure out rift, ley line, and ritual knowledge.

More to come.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Trying to clarify this one before I get farther into character creation.
> 
> The stat that starts at 11, effectively gains the 3 extra points after points are spent?  So you spend 8 points (enough to make an 8 into a 15) and get an 18?  And can that stat be bought past 18?  i.e. spending 10 points to make it a 19.




I was taking it as regular point buy just have one stat start at 11. I took it as cost of points do not change so 14-15 still costs 2. Therefore it is simply 3 free points applied to your primary stat.


----------



## hafrogman (May 12, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I was taking it as regular point buy just have one stat start at 11. I took it as cost of points do not change so 14-15 still costs 2. Therefore it is simply 3 free points applied to your primary stat.




Well I thought of that, and then I said to myself, I said "Self, isn't that just a 43 point buy"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well I thought of that, and then I said to myself, I said "Self, isn't that just a 43 point buy"




Hafrogman this is your brain you are right it is just a 43 but 3 must be in your primary stat.


----------



## hafrogman (May 12, 2006)

Wow. . . my brain is talking to me   

Still, it seems a little strange since. . .

(a) D&D doesn't have primary stats, hasn't since 2nd Ed.
(b) Assuming you can pick what your "favorite" stat is, with 43 point buy, there's no way you're going to have all scores below 11, so whichever one is above 11 is by default your "favorite"

But thanks for the clarification. . . off to butcher my stats.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

ok here is my stats. 

for the backround

zzerki grew up as part of an outcast tribe that lived on the fringe of civilization.  There he learned the nececity of hiding, and hitting hard and fast.  After living that life for many years, he finialy decided to attempt to go into the military.  beond that he cannot remember his history.

[sblock]
Zzerki, poison dusk lizardfolk 5th Rogue (ECL 6)
small Humanoid (Reptilion), CN,
50, 3'2, 75, Male, Yellow Dragon eyes, Green scale skin, no hair, black stripes on his back and tail


STR: 16 10point
DEX: 20 10point+2race+1level
CON: 16 6point+2race
INT: 14 6point
WIS: 12 4point
CHA: 10 4point-2race


Hit Points: XXX / XXX
Hit Dice: 5d6+15 (XXX hp)
Speed: 30ft
Initative: +5 (+5 DEX)
AC: 20 (+0 Armor, +1 Shield, +5 DEX, +1 Size, +3 Natural, +XX <other>; touch 16, flat-footed 20)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+2

Fort: +4 (+1 Base, +3 CON, +XX <bonus>)
Ref: +9 (+4 Base, +5 DEX, +XX <bonus>)
Will: +2 (+1 Base, +1 WIS, +XX <bonus>)

Attacks:

+1 dagger +7 (1d3+2 19-20x2)

Special Attacks: 

2claw 1d3 and bite 1d3

Special Abilities: 

hold breath
Low light vision
Poison use
Sneak attack +3d6
Trapfinding
Evation
Trap sense +1
Uncanny Dodge


Skills: (80 points, max ranks 8/4)


Balance 9 (0 Ranks, +5 Dex, +4
Bluff 8 (8 Ranks, +0 cha)
Disable Device 10 (8 Ranks, +2 Int)
Hide 22 (8 Ranks, +5 Dex, +4, +5)
Jump 8 (0 Ranks, +3 Str, +4)
Listen 9 (8 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently 12 (8 Ranks, +5 (Dex)
Open Lock 7 (2 Ranks, +5 Dex)
Search 10 (8 Ranks, +2 (Int)
Sence Motive 7 (6 ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot 9 (8 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Tumble 13 (8 Ranks, +5 Dex)
Use Magic Device 8 (8 Ranks, +0 Cha)

Feats: 

Weapon focus(Dagger)
Point Blank Shot
Farshot

Languages: 

Common
Draconic
Sylvan
Halfling

Equipment:

+1 dagger (x3) (6806gp, 2.25lbs.)
Ring of Protection +1(2000gp, -lbs.)
Amulet of nat armor +1(2500gp, -lbs.)
Boots of Elvenkind(2500gp, 1lbs.)
94gp
Total weight carried -- 3.25lbs.
Light load -- XXXlbs., medium -- XXXlbs., heavy -- XXXlbs., lift -- XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.



XP: XXX,XXX / XXX,XXX

Appearance:
XXXXX

Personality:
XXXXX

Background:
XXXX

Notes:
XXXXX
[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

primary stat baised on class, ie int for mages, cha for sorcerers.

but that beggs the question, what the prime stat for a fighter? monk? bard? barbarian? paladin?


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 12, 2006)

The (near) finished version of Dunestrider. I'm pretty sure I did the ability scores right. And how should we calculate hit points?

http://www.lilbrownboy.com/3eprofiler/view.php?id=1302


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 12, 2006)

Str, Wis, Cha, Con, and Cha?

Anyway here's my next concept character:  A drunken Master.  Mechanically it's pretty horrible but I think the concept makes up for it.  Anyway Pbps seem to be all role-playing and no combat anyway.

Skitha: Monk 5 Drunken Master 1:
To Skitha life is one long extended party.  Thrown out of the monastary over an incident involving 14 kegs of ale while the Master Monk was meditating one night, she was a natural to join the Drunken Masters.  Since her inception into that "exalted" group she has travelled about hoping to try every sort of mixed drink in the world.  She joined the group primarily because of it's huge mix of odd races and cultures promised chances to try Lizardfolk, Junglefolk, and Viking booze.
Skitha is usually a bit blurred and calm.  Her attitude is that usually problems will solve themselves while you wait (And have a drink.)  If they don't get solved quickly you can speed them along by punching them (Or giving them a drink depending on the situation) but worrying about them ahead of time is just going to give you an ulcer.

"What's wrong with all you people?  Why so glum?  So what if we can't remember. . . I haven't woken up remembering yesterday in years.  Have a drink and let's just concetrate and I'm sure it'll come to us. . . and if it doesn't those memories probably weren't worth having anyway."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> primary stat baised on class, ie int for mages, cha for sorcerers.
> 
> but that beggs the question, what the prime stat for a fighter? monk? bard? barbarian? paladin?




This is where I ran into the problem of deciding.  So I left it up to you guys.  If you wanted a strong fighter Str starts high.  Dexterous rogue have a high Dex.  So have fun with it!



			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> The (near) finished version of Dunestrider. I'm pretty sure I did the ability scores right. And how should we calculate hit points?
> 
> http://www.lilbrownboy.com/3eprofiler/view.php?id=1302




I love the URL but I would like it if you could use the format 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2821101&postcount=35 

So that everyone has the same sheet so I can see what all your skills and such are.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 12, 2006)

Doh! My mistake. I'll have it up soon.

But what of hit points? The table on pg 198 of the DMG has worked well in my tabletop campaigns in the past.


----------



## Lot (May 12, 2006)

Just had a quick question about setting.  I know we don't know anything, per se, but I heard someone mention the jungle.  Is it appropriate for a character to have plate armor?  Also, can we have any magical items we can afford or is there a level of magic you want to maintain?  I was just thinking of background.  Do we, as players, know anything about PCs or are we as clueless as our characters?  Just want to know how much background information I should include on my knight.


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

What is the standard gold for 6th?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

Lot - Great questions, Each of you knows the others names and that each of you were friends on some level but have no idea about what or why you would be friends.  Each of your pasts are a jumbled mess but each of you will feel a paticular pull towards a certain action (based on your alignment) You may be from anywhere you will bee outside one of my favorite homebrew cities, Althora with a swamp on its border, a heavy forest a days walk, and a plain and a desert within 3 days walk.  You are currently in a field on the outskirts of Althora.  Assume that you had access to any level of magic items you had wished for (the city you "started" in was a Metro)

Nero Kingsley, All- This must seem like the most haphazard campaign geez you just keep getting everything in pieces as I get asked it or worked up.  Hit points are max at first level average at odd, average +1 at even.  

Moonstone Spider- To be truthful a Drunken master would be great fun in this kind of game.  Pick the stat you would like to stat at 11 (wis or dex would be my first choice)
"I have the sudden urge to go drinking and drink until I forget"
"We have already forgotten"
"Oh right, lets do it again"

Voadam- Level 6 wealth is 13,000 gold. So you all should have 14,000gold.  And your XP is 17,000xp


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> What is the standard gold for 6th?




13k


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 12, 2006)

Final version of Dunestrider.

[sblock]
Dunestrider, Half-Giant Psychic Warrior - lvl 6 
Medium Giant (Psionic), Chaotic Neutral
42 years old, 7'11", 334 lbs, male, pale blue eyes, deep coppery skin, black braided hair.

STR: 18 (+4)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 18 (+4)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHA: 10 (+0)

Hit Points: 55 / 55
Hit Dice: 6d8+24 (55 hp)
Speed: 30ft
Initative: +5 (+1 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative)
AC: 23 (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 DEX; touch 11, flat-footed 22)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+7

Fort: +8 (+4 Base, +4 CON)
Ref: +2 (+1 Base, +1 DEX)
Will: +4 (+1 Base, +3 WIS)

Attacks:

Psychokinetic Maul +1 - +7 melee (2d8+1d4+5)

Special Attacks: 

Stomp 1/day

Special Abilities: 

Naturally Psionic
Powerful Build
Fire Acclimated
Low Light Vision

Skills: (18 points, max ranks 9/4)

Concentration +13 (9 Ranks, +4 ATB)
Search +9 (9 Ranks, +0 ATB)

Feats: 

Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Maul)
Weapon Focus (Maul)
Psionic Weapon
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Cleave
Quick Draw

Languages: 

Common

Equipment:

Psychokinetic Maul +1 (8315gp, 20lbs.)
Full Plate +2 (5650gp, 50lbs.)
Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp, 10lbs.)
Backpack (2gp, 2 lbs.)
Flint and Steel (1gp, 0lbs.)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5lbs.)
50 ft. of Silk Rope (10gp, 5lbs.)
x5 Sunrods (10gp, 5lbs.)
4gp, 9sp.
Total weight carried -- 97lbs.
Light load -- 100lbs., medium -- 200lbs., heavy -- 300lbs., lift -- 600lbs., push -- 1500lbs.

Powers:
Power save = DC 13 + power level.

1st- Biofeedback, Chameleon, Skate.
2nd- Body Adjustment, Empathic Transfer, Psionic Levitate.

XP: 15,000 / 21,000

Appearance:
Dunestrider towers in at 7 feet 11 inches and 334 pounds. His skin has a deep, coppery complexion from years of toiling in sun. His pale blue eyes are a drastic contrast to his skin, and his braided black hair is tied into a ponytail in the back. When not clad in platemail for combat, Dunestrider enjoys dressing in the fine clothing noble's often wear and has fine tastes for jewels.

Personality:
Dunestrider is generally indifferent, if not a little stand-offish towards those he does not know. His friendship and trust are slow to earn, but long to last. He does his best to call things as he sees them and goes with his gut instinct more often than not. He is not particularly skilled with words nor gifted with a silver tongue and relishes the opportunity to leap into the fray of battle.

Background:
Dunestrider, along with all of his kin, was born in captivity as a slave in a harsh desert land ruled by cruel sorcerer-kings. They were bred to serve as skilled warriors and laborers, and any half-giant who survived early childhood could only look forward to a life of suffering and misery. This idea did not settle well with Dunestrider, and he fled deeper into the desert to escape his captors and start a new life.

Indeed, he did start a new life. Several weeks after his escape with very little supplies, he stumbled upon a hidden outpost of other half-giant escapees, who gave him his name immediately after watching him approach their camp. He was initiated into their ranks and emblazoned his right arm with a stylized tattoo of a winged sword, to symbolize his flight to freedom and his newfound penchant for the style of fighting the other half-giants practiced - combining the power of the blade with the power of the mind.

After several years of living and growing stronger with his new family, it all came to an abrupt stop when the sorcerer kings discovered them. Dunstrider watched in terror as close friends were engulfed in flames or frozen in place with horrific expressions still on their faces from the sorcerer kings' spells. Not knowing what to do, he fled.

Though he lived to escape the deserts and find civilization, Dunestrider was shamed forever by his retreat in his people's time of need. To always remind himself, he heated a blade and pressed it to the left side of his face, the tip just below his eye and the length of the blade running straight down to his jaw line. He continued to practice the way of the psychic warrior, though he felt he needed to put his skills to greater use to redeem himself in his own eyes. Not knowing what else to do, he joined a military organization where he could do what he did best - fight.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

Amazing, how do you want to handle spell costs for expanding a wizards' spellbook?

Part of my concept was that Voadam showed up on Toril reduced from higher level with nothing but his spellbook, with 13k +1K that is enough to own a 12.5 blessed book with a lot of spells in it as well as a few other trinkets.

Again a character not designed for the strongest mechanical build but a character I have played before and am keen to do so again.

How about 3rd party spells (say from Bastion Press, Malhavok, and FFG)?


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> 13k



Many thanks.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

AT, my build is going for invisible dagger from CW, just wanna make sure that is ok so i dont pick up a few feats i dont want/need


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

Added in AT's statblock format and a recovered RG entry for Voadam with more history from a previous FR game that started and died off earlier this year and is lost to the crash except in caches.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

Lets keep the spells from PHB, Spell Compendium and such no third party stuff as I don't have the books.  

Assume that for spells up to this level you gain the normal amount your class would 2+int/level.  Any additional spells you would have to buy the scrolls or pay (3000gp) and have attened the University of Magics for 2 years giving you access to any spells from those books to put in your spellbook having as many as you can afford to keep in books.  You can use spellcraft checks to learn higher level spells at +4 (aid another from 2 tutors)
Does this seem fair?

Jonnyfive- okay!


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Lets keep the spells from PHB, Spell Compendium and such no third party stuff as I don't have the books.
> 
> Assume that for spells up to this level you gain the normal amount your class would 2+int/level.  Any additional spells you would have to buy the scrolls or pay (3000gp) and have attened the University of Magics for 2 years giving you access to any spells from those books to put in your spellbook having as many as you can afford to keep in books.  You can use spellcraft checks to learn higher level spells at +4 (aid another from 2 tutors)
> Does this seem fair?




I'm fine with whatever you decide as DM.    I do have FFG's spells and spellcraft and Books of Eldritch Might on pdf and could send you the text of spells from there (miscellaneous things mostly like restoring a page of writing if I have the scrap of a page). If you want to limit it to things you have in hard copy I'm fine with that.

I don't have the compendium but do have Tome and Blood, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, and Dragonlance CS, I assume the compendium has the spells from these WotC sources possibly updated for 3.5 or refined further.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2006)

Hey AT are you still taking characters for this one? I have a Goliath Fighter from a game that never got off the ground that I could put up quickly.


----------



## hafrogman (May 12, 2006)

Not everything is complete, and subject to change, but here's a rough draft.  Let me know if it's close enough to your format.  It looks similar, but not quite the same, but I had it handy.

One spell from the PHB II, let me know if that's okay, otherwise I'll swap it out.

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Chester of Aelford
[B]Class:[/B]      Duskblade
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]      ???    

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    6     [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +6     [B]HP:[/B] 55 (6d8+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8
[B]Int:[/B] 19 +4 (16p. +1)  [B]Speed:[/B]   20'
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +1  (3p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 18              10     +7     +0     +0   +0    +1
[B]Touch:[/B] 11
[B]Flat:[/B]  18

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +8              +5    +3   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +2              +2    +0   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +7              +5    +2   +0

[B]Weapon                Attack    Damage  Critical[/B]
+1 Great Axe          +10/+5   1d12+4     20/x3


[B]Languages:[/B]
Common
Elven
Draconic
Sylvan
Celestial
    

[B]Abilities:[/B]

Bonus Feat
+1 skill point/level
Spells (DC = 14 + spell level)
Arcane Attunement [7/day total]
(dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, read magic)
Armored Mage(light, medium)
Arcane Channeling
Quick Cast (1/day)
Spell Power +2


[B]Spells:[/B]

Per Day: 6/8/4

Known:
0th: acid splash, disrupt undead, ray of frost, touch of fatigue
1st: jump, resist energy, shocking grasp, true strike
2nd: dimension hop, scorching ray


[B]Feats:[/B]
Power Attack [human]
Weapon Focus (Great Axe) [campaign]
Improved Toughness [1st]
Combat Casting [Duskblade 2]
???[3rd]
???[6th]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 66     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4

[B]Skills:                Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Climb +2                 3     +2   -3
Craft (Alchemy) +8       3     +5   --
Concentration +12*       9     +3   --
Decipher Script +14      9     +5   --
Jump +2                  3     +2   -3
Knowledge (Arcana) +14   9     +5   --
Knowledge (Planes) +14   9     +5   --
Sense Motive +11         9     +2   --
Spellcraft +16           9     +5   +2


Armor Check Penalty: -3
* +4 to cast defensively

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Ring of Protection +1   2000gp     -lb

+1 Great Axe            2320gp    12lb
+2 Breastplate          4350gp    30lb               

                  Total 8670

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 42lb
[B]Money:[/B] 5330 gp 0 sp 0 cp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> AT, my build is going for invisible dagger from CW, just wanna make sure that is ok so i dont pick up a few feats i dont want/need




You might want to take note that the prereqs for that class are messed up.  They were put in there when the class was still a ten level PrC that eventually focussed on throwing daggers.  When it got cut down to 5 levels and the ranged stuff was taken out, they forgot to remove the ranged feats as prereqs.  The designer has even said that the requirements should just be weapon focus and one other combat feat (perhaps it was TWF?).  If I were you I would try to talk Amazing Triangle into using more sensible entry requirements.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

gabrion, got a link to that? and yea, point blank an farshot are a bit messed up


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 12, 2006)

Here's a mostly-finished work.  I still need to pick out a race, find what to do with about 2000GP left, and pick at least one more feat (I'm not sure if Weapon Focus is worth keeping.)

I'm going for a low-wis grapple build since Drunken Master abilities put your wisdom in the toilet anyway, there's really no point to upgrading it.

[sblock]
Skitha, Female ??? Monk 5 Drunken Master 1 
Small Humanoid, Lawful Good,
<age>, <Height>, 39, Female, Blue eyes, Brown skin, Brown hair

STR: 18+2 (+5)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHA: 08 (-1)

Hit Points: 
Hit Dice: 6d8+15 (XXX hp)
Speed: 40ft (Monk)
Initative: +3 (+3 DEX, +0 <bonus>)
AC: 15 (+1 Armor, +0 Shield, +3 DEX, +0 Size, +0 Natural, +1 Monk,; 

touch 14, flat-footed 12)
BAB/Grapple: +8/+12 (+1 Focus?)

Fort: +12 (+6 Base, +3 CON, +2 Great Fortitude, +1 Cloak of Resistance)
Ref: +10 (+6 Base, +3 DEX, +1 Resistance)
Will: +5 (+4 Base, +0 WIS, +1 Cloak of Resistance)

Attacks:

Unarmed Strike +8 melee (1d8+5)
<Weapon> +XX ranged, XXX' (XXdXX+XX XXxX)

Special Attacks: 

Flurry of Blows +6+6 melee (1d8+4)

Special Abilities: 

Wisdom Bonus to AC: Does nothing
Flurry of Blows
Evasion
Still Mind
+2 Class bonus to Escape Artist
Fast Movement
Slow Fall -20 Feet
Ki Strike: Magic
Purity of Body
Drink Like a Demon (Each drink reduces Int and Wis by 2, Increases Str or Con by 2)
Improvised Weapon Bonus Damage

Skills: (48 points, max ranks 9/9)

Jump +11 _(+4 Ranks, +5 Str, +2 Tumble Synergy, +4 Speed Bonus)_

Tumble +12 _(+9 Ranks, +3 Dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Escape Artist +14 _(+9 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Cobra Strike)_
Hide +6 _(+3 Ranks, +3 Dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Move Silently +6 _(+3 Ranks, +3 Dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Balance +9 _(+4 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Tumble Synergy)_
Listen +5 _(+5 Ranks, +0 Wis, +0 <bonus>)_
Sense Motive +5 _(+5 Ranks, +0 Wis, +0 <bonus>)_
Concentration +12 _(+9 Ranks, +4 Con, +0 <bonus>)_

Feats: 

Dodge (Cobra Strike Monk)
Mobility (Cobra Strike Monk)
Great Foritude
Improved Unarmed Strike (Monk)
Improved Grapple 
Weapon Focus (Grapple) ??? 
One More ???

Languages: 

Common
??? 

Equipment:

Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2 (4000gp, 4lbs.)
Cloak of Resistance +1(1000gp, 1lbs.)
Ring of Sustenance (2500gp, 0lbs.)
Bag of Holding type I (2500gp, 0lbs.)
Hand of the Mage (900gp, 0lbs.)
Bracers of Armor +1 (1000gp, 0lbs.)
20 Gallons of Ale (4gp, 160lbs.)
20 Pitchers of Wine (4gp, 120lbs.)

Total weight carried -- XXXlbs.
Light load -- XXXlbs., medium -- XXXlbs., heavy -- XXXlbs., lift -- 

XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.


XP: XXX,XXX / XXX,XXX

Appearance:
XXXXX

[Personality:
XXXXX

Background:
XXXXX

Notes:
XXXXX

[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey AT are you still taking characters for this one? I have a Goliath Fighter from a game that never got off the ground that I could put up quickly.



Post it in the correct format and I will see if it fits the flavor so far.  I will decide when I see it.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> (miscellaneous things mostly like restoring a page of writing if I have the scrap of a page).



 Amanuensis: SpC transmutation cleric 0, sorcerer/wizard 0 target; This will do just that turns your pen into a copy machine from one to another book does tons of pages.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I don't have the compendium but do have Tome and Blood, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, and Dragonlance CS, I assume the compendium has the spells from these WotC sources possibly updated for 3.5 or refined further.



Yeah if you post your spells I will see if there is any real difference.

Gabrion I will look at it for JonnyFive.
[sblock=Prereqs for PrC in Question]Requirements
To qualify to become a Invisible Blade, a character must fulfill all the following criteria.
Skills: Bluff 8 ranks, Sense Motive 6 ranks, Sleight of Hand 6 ranks.
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (dagger, kukri, or punching dagger)
+Errata of once per round bluff ability [/sblock]
Here is one version 10 levels: Invisable Blade 

hafrogman, Moonstone- Looks good at first glance I will comb it over as I get a chance.


----------



## gabrion (May 13, 2006)

*Mostly done*

I still need to finish up the history (the parts of it that he remembers at least), but other than that he's mostly done.  Oh ya, I also need to add a familiar and possibly list forms for wildshape  to make the modifications easier to track.  Anyway, here he is for the moment.

*Lugka the Fierce*
Male Vanarra 
Summoner (UA varient) 1/Druid 5
True Neutral
Middle Aged






*Str 5* (-3) (8 base, 0 points, -2 racial, -1 age)
*Dex 10* (+0) (8 base, 3 points, -1 age)
*Con 16* (+3) (8 base, 13 points, -1 age)
*Int 18* (+4) (8 base, 8 points, +2 racial, +1 age)
*Wis 22* (+6) (11 base, 13 points, +2 racial, +1 age, +1 level)
*Cha 10* (+0) (8 base, 3 points, -2 racial, +1 age)

_Hit Points:_ 45 (1d4+4d8+1d6+18)
_AC:_ 10 (10 base, +0 dex), _Touch:_ 10, _Flatfooted:_ 10
_Initiative:_ +0
_BAB:_ +3, _Grapple:_ +0
_Speed:_ 30 feet, 20 ft. climb

*Saves*
_Fort:_ +7 (+0 wizard, +4 druid, +3 con)
_Ref:_ +1 (+0 wizard, +1 druid, +0 dex)
_Will:_ +12 (+2 wizard, +4 druid, +6 wis)
*Attacks*
+0 melee, quarterstaff, 1d6-3, 20/x2
*Skills* 24 wizard, 40 druid (64 total)

Concentration +12 (9 ranks, +3 con)
Handle Animal +9 (9 ranks, +0 cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) +12 (8 ranks [4 cross-class], +4 int)
Knowledge (Nature) +13 (9 ranks, +4 int)
Listen +15 (9 ranks, +6 wis)
Spot +15 (9 ranks, +6 wis)
Spellcraft +12 (7 ranks, +3 int, +2 feat)
Speaks Common, Vanara, Giant, Goblin, Spirit Tongue, Sylvan
_Armor Check Penalty:_ -0
*Feats*
Precocious Apprentice (Level 1 – Campaign Bonus – Complete Aracane)
Practiced Spellcaster (Level 1 – Character – Complete Arcane)
Augmented Summoning (Level 1 – Wizard Bonus)
Natural Bond (Level 3 – Character – Complete Adventurer)
Natural Spell (Level 6 – Character)
*Vanara Racial Traits*
Size: Medium
+2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str, -2 Cha
Base Speed: 30 ft, 20 ft. climb
+4 balance and jump, +2 hide and move silently
Low-light vision
Favored Class: Shaman or Druid
*Special Abilities*
Familar (Wizard 1)
Animal Companion (Druid 1)
Nature Sense (Druid 1)
Wild Empathy (Druid 1)
Woodland Stride (Druid 2)
Trackless Step (Druid 3)
Resist Nature’s Lure (Druid 4)
Wild Shape 1/day (Druid 5)
*Caster Levels*:
CL 5 Wizard
CL 5 Druid
*Wizard Spells Prepared*
_Cantrips:_ 3/day, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, 
_1st Level:_ 2/day, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person
_2nd Level:_ 2/day, Wraithstrike x2
*Druid Spells Prepared*
_Orisons:_ 5/day, Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds x2, Guidance, Light
_1st Level:_ 5/day, Enrage Animal (SC), Entangle x2, Produce Flame, Spider Hand (BoVD)
_2nd Level:_ 4/day, Cloudburst (CD), Decomposition (SC), Bite of the Wererat, Master Air (SC)
_3rd Level:_ 2/day, Bite of the Werewolf (SC), Call Lightning
*Equipment*
Quarterstaff (4 lbs.)
Druid’s Vestment-10,000 gp, - lbs.
Wand of Lesser Vigor-750 gp, - lbs.
+1 leafweave studded leather (for companion)-2,530 gp, 15 lbs.
Spellbook
Cantrips
Acid Splash (½ page)
Arcane Mark (½ page)
Daze (½ page)
Dancing Lights (½ page)
Detect Magic (½ page)
Detect Poison (½ page)
Disrupt Undead (½ page)
Flare (½ page)
Ghost Sound (½ page)
Light (½ page)
Mage Hand (½ page)
Mending (½ page)
Message (½ page)
Open/Close (½ page)
Prestidigitation (½ page) 
Ray of Frost (½ page)
Read Magic (½ page)
Resistance (½ page)
Touch of Fatigue (½ page)

Level 1
Benign Transposition (SC) (1 page)
Comprehend Languages (1 page)
Enlarge (1 page)
Grease (1 page)
Mage Armor (1 page)
Shield (1 page)
Spellflower (SC) (1 page)

Level 2
Wraithstrike (2 pages)

Blank Pages: 81.5

72 Platinum Piecess (2 lbs.)


*Razorclaw the Fleshraker Dinosaur (Animal Companion)* (MM III)

*Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (36 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 50 ft. 
*Armor Class:* 27 (10 base, +5 dex, +8 natural, +4 armor)
*Base Attack/Grapple:*+4/+8
*Attack:* Claw +8 melee (1d6+4 and poison)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +8 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +6 melee (1d6+2) and tail +6 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Leaping Pounce, Poison, Rake 1d6+2
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, Scent, Link, Share spells, Evasion
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 12
*Skills:* Hide +14, Jump +26
*Feats:* Improved Natural Attack (claw), Virulent Poison (SS), Multiattack 

*Combat*

*Leaping Pounce:* When a fleshraker charges, it leaps high into the air above its prey, attempting to knock it to the ground.  This ability functions much like the pounce special attack.  However, a fleshraker’s incredible jumping ability makes its leaping pounce particularly deadly.

When a fleshraker charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including one rake attack.  If a fleshraker successfully hits and damages a target of its size or smaller that it pounces on during a charge, it can make a free trip attack without provoking attacks of opportunity.  If the fleshraker wins the opposed trip check, it can make an immediate grapple check.  If it succeeds, the opponent is considered grappled and pinned on the ground beneath the fleshraker.  On each subsequent round, the fleshraker can deal automatic claw and rake damage with a successful grapple check against a pinned opponent.

If a fleshraker fails the opposed trip check, it cannot be tripped in return.  If it successfully trips its opponent but fails the subsequent grapple check, the opponent is still prone in the fleshraker’s square, but it is not grappled or pinned.
*Poison:* Injury, Fortitude DC 16, initial damage 1d6 dex, secondary damage 1d6 dex.  The save DC is constitution based.
*Rake:* Attack bonus +2 melee, damage 1d6+2
*Skills:* Fleshrakers have a +8 bonus on hide checks and a +6 racial bonus on jump checks.  The hide bonus increases to +10 in forested areas.


----------



## gabrion (May 13, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Lets keep the spells from PHB, Spell Compendium and such no third party stuff as I don't have the books.




Does "and such" include campaign setting books?  I'm specifically wondering if the venomfire spell from Serpent Kingdoms (a FR supplement) is allowed.  Maybe the answer to my question should partially come from the fact that I feal dirty even asking...


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 13, 2006)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Does "and such" include campaign setting books?  I'm specifically wondering if the venomfire spell from Serpent Kingdoms (a FR supplement) is allowed.  Maybe the answer to my question should partially come from the fact that I feal dirty even asking...




The and such is a TBA type of thing.  About your spell.  There is at least one major problem with the spell no cap.  A spell at 3rd level that gives you crazy amouts of damage to either you or your Companion.  To top it off it is an hour/level so you would be able to do Orb of {type} damage on each hit for 6 hours a day/casting.  That makes this a way too powerful spell.  Even Weapon of Energy {3rd level Sorcerer/Wizard spell} is weaker only offering 1d6 and the crit like a flaming burst weapon and lasting 1rd/level.  

Ruling: No


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 13, 2006)

Remember you should have a portion of your history that you know about but your character does not know.  This way I can reveal tiny specks of it as ways of you remembering your past.  Otherwise you will completely forget your past and just move forward.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 13, 2006)

[sblock=hafrogman]







			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> *Spells:*
> Per Day: 6/8/4
> 
> Known:
> ...



Spells all look good.  Other than get me the text on Dimension Hop we are fine here.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> *Feats:*
> Power Attack [human]
> Weapon Focus (Great Axe) [campaign]
> Improved Toughness [1st]
> ...



May I recommend Improved Init., Leap Attack


Leap Attack*Equipment:                Cost  Weight*
Ring of Protection +1   2000gp     -lb

+1 Great Axe            2320gp    12lb
+2 Breastplate          4350gp    30lb               

                  Total 8670

*Total Weight:* 42lb
*Money:* 5330 gp 0 sp 0 cp
[/code][/QUOTE]
May I reccomend a ring or some mundane equipment or even some healing items?
Everything else looks good! [/sblock]

[Sblock=Moonstone Spider]







			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> STR: 18+2 (+5)
> DEX: 16 (+3)
> CON: 16 (+3)
> INT: 14 (+2)
> ...



HP is 49 (6d8+18 {lvl x Con mod})


			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Feats:
> 
> Dodge (Cobra Strike Monk)
> Mobility (Cobra Strike Monk)
> ...



Improved Init. is a good choice, and you can't take weapon focus (grapple), you can take Wpn Focus (Unarmed Strike), or even Clever Wrestling, why not trade great fort with iron will or are you going for something in paticular?



			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Languages:
> 
> Common
> ???



 Usually Elven, Undercommon, Terran, Celestial, Dwarven, Orc are good options



			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Equipment:
> 
> Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2 (4000gp, 4lbs.)
> Cloak of Resistance +1(1000gp, 1lbs.)
> ...






This adds up to 11,908gp you still have 2092 may I suggest a ring of protection +1 which would leave you with 92gp.
Everything else looks good! [/sblock]
[Sblock=gabrion]







			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> _Hit Points:_ 45 (1d4+4d8+1d6+18)
> _AC:_ 10 (10 base, +0 dex), _Touch:_ 10, _Flatfooted:_ 10
> _Initiative:_ +0
> _BAB:_ +3, _Grapple:_ +0
> _Speed:_ 30 feet, 20 ft. climb



I recommend a higher AC than 10.  HP is 44 {4+5+4+5+4+4+18}



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> *Feats*
> Precocious Apprentice (Level 1 – Campaign Bonus – Complete Aracane)
> Practiced Spellcaster (Level 1 – Character – Complete Arcane)
> Augmented Summoning (Level 1 – Wizard Bonus)
> ...



Just so you know Natural bond only gives you one effective caster level in Druid towards Companion.  Practiced Spellcaster should have (Wizard) because you can take it for just about any casting class due to the wording.



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> *Equipment*
> Quarterstaff (4 lbs.)
> Druid’s Vestment-10,000 gp, - lbs.
> Wand of Lesser Vigor-750 gp, - lbs.
> ...



Just be sure you can carry all this yoru light load is 16lbs. Your medium is 17-33lbs.  Maybe a ring of prtection or bracers of armor or both with your money.
The rest looks good   [/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (May 13, 2006)

[sblock=Triangle]

Yeah, equipment was one of the things I haven't really dealt with yet.

If you don't have the PHB II, let me know if you need to know any of my class features, etc.

Dimension Hop
Conjuration(Teleportation)
Level: Duskblade 2, sorcerer/wizard 2
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: Instantateous
Saving Throw: Will Negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

You instantly teleport the subject creature a distance of 5 feet per two caster levels.  The desitination must be an unoccupied space within line of sight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (May 13, 2006)

Working on Grokkun, the dwarven Cleric. WIll have him up tomorrow!


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2006)

[sblock]
Eglath Lostfate Thuliga, Goliath Fighter 5 
Medium Humanoid, NG,
22, 7'9", 300 pounds, Male, green eyes, light gray mottled skin, no hair, lithoderms

STR: 24 (11+10 points+4 Racial+1 Level+2 enhancement)
DEX: 13 (8+8 points-2 Racial)
CON: 16 (8+6 points+2 Racial)
INT: 14 (8+6 points)
WIS: 12 (8+4 points)
CHA: 14 (8+6 points)

Hit Points: 47 / 47
Hit Dice: 5d10+15 (47 hp)
Speed: 30ft (20' When wearing heavy armor)
Initiative: +1 (+1 DEX)
AC: 23 (+10 Armor, +0 Shield, +1 DEX, +0 Size, +0 Natural, +1 Ring, +1 feat; touch 12, flat-footed 21) Armor check penalty -4
BAB/Grapple: +5/+12
Patron: Kavaki, the Ram-Lord and the Goliath pantheon

Fort: +7 (+4 Base, +3 CON)
Ref: +2 (+1 Base, +1 DEX)
Will: +2 (+1 Base, +1 WIS)

Attacks:

+1 Long Axe +14 melee (3d6+14 20x3)
MW Cold Iron Large Morning Star +13 melee (2d6+7 20/x2)
Large Javelin +6 ranged, 30' (1d8+7 20x2)

Special Abilities: 

Powerful Build—treat as large for opposed checks and weapon size
Mountain Movement-Standing jumps as running jumps also climbs at ½ speed without penalty
Acclimated—no penalties for altitude
Low Light Vision

Skills: (32 points, max ranks 8/3)


Climb +15(8+7Str)
Intimidate +8(6+2Cha)
Jump +15(8+7Str)
Swim +9(2+7Str)
Tumble xx +4(1+1Dex+2Syn)
Search xx +4(2+2Int)
Sense Motive xx +4 (1+1Wis+2Race)

Feats: 

 Exotic Weapon, Long Axe
Weapon Focus, Long Axe
Power Attack
Cleave
Weapon Specialization, Long Axe
Heavy Armor Optimization

Languages: 

Common
Gol-Kaa
Dwarven
Terran

Equipment:

+2 Full Plate(4650gp, 50lbs.)
+1 Ring of Protection (2000gp)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4,000gp, 0lbs.)
+1 Large Long Axe(2370gp, 14lbs.)
MW Studded Leather (156gp, 20lbs.)
MW Cold Iron Large Morning Star (324gp, 12lbs.)
Large Javelins x10 in quiver (20gp,40lbs)
Explorer’ Outfit (0gp,0lbs.)
Earthsilk Rope 100’ (24gp,14lbs.)
Backpack (2gp,2lbs.)
Belt Pouch x2 (2gp,1lbs.)
Bedroll (2sp,5lbs.)
Winter Blanket (5sp,3lbs.)
Grappling Hook (1gp,4lbs.)Flint and Steel (1sp,0lbs.)
 1 Weeks Rations (6gp,7lbs.)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x4 (200gp,0lbs.)
Sunrod x5 (10gp,5lbs.)
Torches x2 (2cp,2lbs.)
Total weight carried -- 172lbs.
Light load -- 168lbs., medium -- 174-346lbs., heavy -- 327-520lbs., lift -- 520lbs., push -- 2600lbs.

Coins--33gp, 11 sp, 8cp  50gp gem x2 10 gp gem x10

XP: 17,000 / 21.000

Appearance:
Eglath is fairly unremarkable as Goliath’s go, but among flatlanders he is an exotic sight standing just short of eight feet tall and weighing 300 pounds. His head is hairless with a pronounced jaw line and strong brow ridge. The eyes are brilliant green and in the shadows almost seem to glow softly with an inner light. His skin is light gray with darker patches and dotted with lithoderms. He is massively muscular. He has a large birthmark on his upper back and a scaring on his chest from an unfortunate slide down a rocky cliff. His voice is gravely and deep with a thick dwarven accent when speaking common. He typically wears a comfortably worn suit of fine studded leather dyed a light gray, but when going into battle he has a suit of full plate. He carries a huge long handled axe, a cold iron morning star and a quiver of massive javelins.


[Personality:
Eglath is friendly and loves games of all types. He is very competitive and does not hesitate to partake of sporting events or gambling. He enjoys telling and listening to stories as well. He is fond of dwarves and gnomes, but has had less experience with humans, elves and halflings and may be a little slower to warm to them. He is slow to anger and rarely starts a fight, but once engaged in battle he is confident and tenacious. He is motivated by the cause of good, protecting the land—particularly the mountains and the wealth beneath them, and not above working for pay as well.

Background:
Eglath was born to the Thuliga some 22 summers ago. He was born with an unfortunate birthmark that obscures part of the natural mottling associated with a Goliath’s fate. This marked him as an unusual child with an uncertain future. He took some teasing from other Goliath children for his birthmark and choose the path of a warrior to earn the respect of his people. He developed his skills and muscles until other boys no longer felt it wise to tease young Eglath. They still tended to talk about his behind his back and he never felt totally welcome among his own people. Just over a year ago Eglath fell sliding down a rocky cliff during a game cliff-climb. He skinned his chest badly further marring the patterns on his skin. Eglath found himself the brunt of much speculation or worse pity. Unlike most of his kin, he took to wearing armor to cover the markings of his body. Feeling frustrated and unwelcome, he eagerly volunteered for a trade mission to dwarven lands and found he like these small people. He choose not to return to his clan, but instead to explore other races and cultures. He supported himself by finding work as a guard, mercenary or simple laborer—any job where his unusual size and strength were assets. He used the profits to acquire fine dwarf made gear and trained hard to improve his skills. Slowly, he has moved further and further from his mountain homeland in the Crystalmists looking for interesting places and cultures as well as profitable work.


Notes:
XXXXX

[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (May 13, 2006)

[sblock=AT]







			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I recommend a higher AC than 10.  HP is 44 {4+5+4+5+4+4+18}




His AC is so low because he will be in wild shape 10 hours/day, and if we're doing any fighting after that, he'll be far away from it.  As for the HP, why would the last one not be 5 instead of 4? 



> Just so you know Natural bond only gives you one effective caster level in Druid towards Companion.




If you're going to rule it that way I won't object (it is your game after all), but I'll probably switch it out for something else.  You should keep in mind though that the wording of the feat says "add three to your _effective_ druid level for determining the bonus hit dice, extra tricks, special abilities, and other bonuses your animal companion recieves,"  and (the part I'm sure you're hung up on), "This feat can never make your effective druid level exceed your character level."  

Under the fleshraker dinosaur (and many of the core animals too), it says that a druid can have one as an animal companionbut they must "apply a -3 adjustment to the druid's level for purposes of determining the companion's characteristics and special abilities."  The last part is obviously talking about the stuff an animal companion gets according to the entry on page 36 of the PHB (the same stuff called out in the Natural Bond Feat).

So, I'm a 5th level druid and I decided to get a fleshraker as an animal companion.  What does this mean?  I'm treated as a 2nd level druid for purposes of the animal companion abilities chart on page 36 of PHB.  I then take natural bond, which treats my level for determining animal companion abilities as 3 higher than it is, to the maximum of my actual druid level.  In this case, my effective level goes from 2nd to 5th, and since my actual druid level is 5th, it doesn't break the cap established by the feat.

Like I said, if you're deciding to use the feat differently that this then I will simply swap it out, but could you explain your reading?



> Practiced Spellcaster should have (Wizard) because you can take it for just about any casting class due to the wording.




I'll make sure to add that in there.



> Just be sure you can carry all this yoru light load is 16lbs. Your medium is 17-33lbs.  Maybe a ring of prtection or bracers of armor or both with your money.
> The rest looks good




Altogether I'm carrying 9 lbs., so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.  If I acquire more equipment I can always get some kind of saddle bag for my companion and have him carry it too.

Thanks for looking this guy over for me![/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (May 13, 2006)

*now with 30% more 3.5D&D!*

repost Char sheet updated for you prereqs, and with larger backround.

[sblock]
Zzerki, poison dusk lizardfolk 5th Rogue (ECL 6)
small Humanoid (Reptilion), CN,
50, 3'2, 75, Male, Yellow Dragon eyes, Green scale skin, no hair, black stripes on his back and tail


STR: 16 10point
DEX: 20 10point+2race+1level
CON: 16 6point+2race
INT: 14 6point
WIS: 12 4point
CHA: 10 4point-2race


Hit Points: 35 / 35
Hit Dice: 5d6+15 (XXX hp)
Speed: 30ft
Initative: +5 (+5 DEX)
AC: 21 (+0 Armor, +1 Deflection, +5 DEX, +1 Size, +4 Natural, +XX <other>; touch 17, flat-footed 21)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+2

Fort: +4 (+1 Base, +3 CON, +XX <bonus>)
Ref: +9 (+4 Base, +5 DEX, +XX <bonus>)
Will: +2 (+1 Base, +1 WIS, +XX <bonus>)

Attacks:

+1 dagger +11  (1d3+4 19-20x2)
TWF +9/+9 daggers (1d3+4/+2 19-20x2

Special Attacks: 

2claw 1d3 and bite 1d3

Special Abilities: 

hold breath
Low light vision
Poison use
Sneak attack 

+3d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap sense +1
Uncanny Dodge


Skills: (80 points, max ranks 8/4)


Balance 9 (0 Ranks, +5 Dex, +4
Bluff 8 (8 Ranks, +0 cha)
Disable Device 10 (8 Ranks, +2 Int)
Hide 22 (8 Ranks, +5 Dex, +4, +5)
Jump 8 (0 Ranks, +3 Str, +4)
Listen 9 (8 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently 12 (8 Ranks, +5 (Dex)
Open Lock 7 (2 Ranks, +5 Dex)
Search 10 (8 Ranks, +2 (Int)
Sence Motive 7 (6 ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot 9 (8 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Slight of Hand 13 (8 Ranks, +5 Dex)
Tumble 13 (8 Ranks, +5 Dex)

Feats: 

Weapon focus(Dagger)
Weapon Finess (Dagger)
TWF

Languages: 

Common
Draconic
Sylvan
Halfling

Equipment:

+1 dagger (x3) (6806gp, 2.25lbs.)
Ring of Protection +1(2000gp, -lbs.)
Amulet of nat armor +1(2500gp, -lbs.)
Boots of Elvenkind(2500gp, 1lbs.)
194gp
Total weight carried -- 3.25lbs.
Light load -- 57lbs., medium -- 114.75lbs., heavy -- 172.5lbs., lift -- XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.



XP: XXX,XXX / XXX,XXX

Appearance:
XXXXX

Personality:
XXXXX

Background:
zzerki grew up as part of an outcast tribe that lived on the outskirts of a major town.  There he learned the nececity of hiding, and hitting hard and fast.  as the years progesed Zzerki got better and better at it.  Soon after hit what would have been his 30th birthday, he was caugt by a major noble while he was attempting to "liberate" some of the Nobles jewelry.  Given the skill it took to get that far, and the fact that most of the lizard folk around there were considered useless slaves, Zzerki was given an option.  Join the army or the loss of his right hand.  Zzerki took joining the army.  

Beond his expectations, he found that he enjoyed the work he did.  He was offten used in covert strikes against bandits or toublesome nobles. he carried out most missions with zeal, preforming without flaw. then this mission happened, and he has no memories beond waking up, sourounded by people he think he knows.

Notes:
XXXXX

[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 13, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> HP is 49 (6d8+18 {lvl x Con mod})



I just realized I hosed myself on my ability scores,  bad math skills.  Think I'll go half-orc for the race.



> Improved Init. is a good choice, and you can't take weapon focus (grapple), you can take Wpn Focus (Unarmed Strike), or even Clever Wrestling, why not trade great fort with iron will or are you going for something in paticular?



I'd trade Fortitude for willpower in a heartbeat, but Great Fortitude is a prereq for Drunken Master for no reason that makes any sense.  Improved Init sounds like a really good idea, since most of my AC is coming from dex.

If I put weapon focus unarmed strike does that apply only to normal unarmed attacks or does it also work on grappling?



> This adds up to 11,908gp you still have 2092 may I suggest a ring of protection +1 which would leave you with 92gp.
> Everything else looks good!



Great.  Thanks for checking it.  I'll put these changes directly into the sheet above.

One other question, the Drunken Master entry doesn't have any indication for how Drink Like a Demon interacts with low wisdom or int scores.  What happens if you have 6 Drinks and you're Int is 10 (-12 for drinks)?


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2006)

Description and background are pending...though background will probably be mostly left in the air; going with the whole amnesia thing. One reason I chose warlock so fast was because I liked the idea of a person discovering strange and somewhat sinister powers within themself...and having no idea how or why.

Open the Sblock...IF YOU DARE!

[sblock]Name: Lily
Race: Human
Class/Level: Warlock 6
Exp: 

Desc: Pending

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX)	18	
Constitution (CON) 14		
Intelligence (INT) 13	
Wisdom (WIS) 14		
Charisma (CHA) 20	

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 20
Hit Points: 8+5d6+10
Movement: 30' (30' flight, Good)

Base Attack Bonus: +3
Init: +3
Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack: +7
Fort: +5
Reflex: +6
Will: +8

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast 3d6
Detect Magic at will
DR 1/cold iron
Deceieve Item

Skills:	16+20
Bluff +16 (5 ranks + 5 Cha + 6 Invocation)
Concentration +10 (8 ranks +2 Con)
Intimidate +16 (5 ranks + 5 Cha + 6 invocation)
Sense Motive +11 (9 ranks +2 Wis)
Use Magic Device +14 (9 ranks + 5 Cha)

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Precise Shot
1 Communicator
3 Combat Expertise
6 Flyby Shot

Languages - Common, Draconic, ?

Invocations
Least
- Beguiling Presence
- Dark One's Luck
- See the Unseen

Lesser
- Fell Flight

Money - 7pp, 14gp, 4sp

Weapons -	    	
Spiked Gauntlet, +2 to hit, 1d4-1 damage, 1lb, 5gp, can't be disarmed

Armour -
Mithril Chain Shirt +2, AC +6, Max Dex +6, 10lbs, 5100gp

Gear -
- In Haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs
Everburning Torch, 110gp, 1lb
2 tanglefoot bags, 100gp, 8lbs
2 vials acid, 20gp, 2lbs
2 vials alchemist's fire, 40gp, 2lbs

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4000, -
Handy Haversack, 2000gp, 5lbs
Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000, 1lb

Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 750
Wand of Protection from Evil, 750

Background: 
Pending[/sblock]

Comments welcome!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

*Keep em coming I can take it!*

All- 17,000xp,  I will post a RG soon so we can get a role call in and get this show on the road.  If you fix your character in a big way just post it in sblock *new* so I see that you have changed it.  I don't have the time to read back through the thread every day to look for changes.   
[sblock=gabrion]







			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> His AC is so low because he will be in wild shape 10 hours/day, and if we're doing any fighting after that, he'll be far away from it.  As for the HP, why would the last one not be 5 instead of 4?



That answers that question.  I thought you were just crazy for going that low.
The last HD is a D6 not a D8 _(1d4+4d8+1d6+18)_ Now I think your math is right but your HD is wrong it should be 1d4+_5d8_+18.  Didn't even question that last time I read it.  Now may I recommend a tweak that will net you 3 HP take it 1d8+1d4+4d8+18 with 47 HP.  Not a big deal just something to look at.


			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> If you're going to rule it that way I won't object ... explain your reading?



Sorry I read from top to bottom and when I got to the animal companion the feat made more sense.  By then I still stuck with my opinion that at this point in the game (and if you start taking Arcane Hierophant next level) the feat is only giving you a +1 caster level out the possible 3 or 4 that it does by the feat (I forget the number but you see my point)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Moonstone Spider]







			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> I just realized I hosed myself on my ability scores,  bad math skills.  Think I'll go half-orc for the race.



Ok then! 


			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> I'd trade Fortitude for willpower in a heartbeat, but Great Fortitude is a prereq for Drunken Master for no reason that makes any sense.  Improved Init sounds like a really good idea, since most of my AC is coming from dex.



I thought it seemed silly but I didn't even look there as the answer silly DM!  The answer to the feat as a prereq comes to the last question so see below.


			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> If I put weapon focus unarmed strike does that apply only to normal unarmed attacks or does it also work on grappling?



Only on your hit to initiate a grapple {there aren't many things that give you a bonus to grapple AFAIK}


			
				Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> One other question, the Drunken Master entry doesn't have any indication for how Drink Like a Demon interacts with low wisdom or int scores.  What happens if you have 6 Drinks and you're Int is 10 (-12 for drinks)?



If you have arms & equipment handbook (page 32) you will be able to read it yourself but just incase.  For every drink you have in an hour beyond the first you get a -1 to your fort save to get drunk.  Now if you fail this save you take 1d2 to both dex and wis.  If Wis hits 0 you pass out, if dex hits 0 you collapses in a blurry wreck.  If both hit 0 at the same time then you have to make a Fort save versus the last drink taken or suffer 1 Con damage every 10 minutes until death or stomach purging.  Now Weak Wine is DC 11 and Weak Ale is DC 10.  How is that for a DnD way to get drunk? For a 0 Int you would sit and drool so stay away from that…that is all I can tell ya just don’t do it.[/sblock]

[sblock=JonnyFive]







			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> STR: 16 10point
> DEX: 20 10point+2race+1level
> CON: 16 6point+2race
> INT: 14 6point
> ...



You know you are missing 3 points right?



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Hit Points: XXX / XXX
> Hit Dice: 5d6+15 (XXX hp)
> AC: 20 (+0 Armor, +1 Shield, +5 DEX, +1 Size, +3 Natural, +XX <other>; touch 16, flat-footed 20)
> BAB/Grapple: +3/+2



 Point 1 HP is 35.  Point 2 You don't own a shield so make your +1 a Deflection bonus not a shield bonus.  Point 3 your Grapple is +6{+3BAB+3STR}



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Attacks:
> 
> +1 dagger +7 (1d3+2 19-20x2)



Yeah should be +3 BaB+5 DEX+1 Wpn Focus+1 Magic=+10 for 1d4+4 damage Daggers are 1d4


			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Special Abilities:
> 
> Evation



 Must be a new rogue ability  "Evasion" lol


			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Feats:
> 
> Weapon focus(Dagger)
> Weapon Finess (Dagger)
> TWF



I see your first level feat, and your first level feat, and your third but no sixth? I gave a bonus feat to everyone at first level.


			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Equipment:
> 
> +1 dagger (x3) (6806gp, 2.25lbs.)
> Ring of Protection +1(2000gp, -lbs.)
> ...



1. You have 194gp left. 2. You have no...stuff may I recommend {100ft Silk Rope (20), Backpack (2), Signal whistle (.80), 2 grappling hook (2), Ink (8), 2 Inkpen (.20), 5 Parchment (1), Notebook (20), 3xBottles of wine (30) (2 lbs), Oil Soaked Cloths in Tin (1), 50ft Silk Rope (20)(5lbs), a Bedroll} The wine and the oil are for cocktails of the exploding persuasion[/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri]







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Exp:



 17,000xp


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> AC: 20
> Hit Points: 8+5d6+10



 Please list out how you got a 20 AC, and how did you get the starting 8?it should be 6d6+12 or 36 HP


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Fort: +5
> Reflex: +6
> Will: +8



Can you seperate the saves so that it is Base+Mod+Misc so I can see how you got your numbers?



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Skills:	16+20



Well it should be {2+1 Int mod}*4+{2+1 Int mod}*5 or 27 sk. pts


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Feats 1 Communicator



 Remember to list these spells under SA


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Weapons -
> Spiked Gauntlet, +2 to hit, 1d4-1 damage, 1lb, 5gp, can't be disarmed



 How is it +2 to hit is it magic?


Can you use the format that I have listed here[sblock=Char. Sheet][sblock]
<Name>, <Race> <Class> <Level> 
<Size> <Type>, <Alignment>,
<age>, <height>, <weight>, <sex>, <color> eyes, <color> skin, <color> hair, <other>

STR: XX (+XX)
DEX:XX (+XX)
CON: XX (+XX)
INT: XX (+XX)
WIS: XX (+XX)
CHA: XX (+XX)

Hit Points: XXX / XXX
Hit Dice: XXdXX+XX (XXX hp)
Speed: XXft <type if nessessary>
Initative: +XX (+XX DEX, +XX <bonus>)
AC: XX (+XX Armor, +XX Shield, +XX DEX, +XX Size, +XX Natural, +XX <other>; touch XX, flat-footed XX)
BAB/Grapple: +XX/+XX

Fort: +XX (+XX Base, +XX CON, +XX <bonus>)
Ref: +XX (+XX Base, +XX DEX, +XX <bonus>)
Will: +XX (+XX Base, +XX WIS, +XX <bonus>)

Attacks:

<Weapon> +XX melee (XXdXX+XX XXxX)

<Weapon> +XX ranged, XXX' (XXdXX+XX XXxX)

Special Attacks: 

XXXX

Special Abilities: 

XXXX
XXXX
XXXX <Notes>

Skills: (XX points, max ranks XX/XX)

<Skill> +XX _(XX Ranks, +XX ATB, +XX <bonus>)_
<Skill> +XX _(XX Ranks, +XX ATB, +XX <bonus>)_

Feats: 

xxxx
xxxx

Languages: 

XXXXX
XXXXX

Equipment:

<Item>(XXgp, XXlbs.)
<Item>(XXgp, XXlbs.)
Total weight carried -- XXXlbs.
Light load -- XXXlbs., medium -- XXXlbs., heavy -- XXXlbs., lift -- XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.

Spells:
Class: (XX/XX/XX; spell save DC xx + spell level; <notes>)

0th- XXXX, XXXX
1st- XXXX, XXXX
2nd- XXXX, XXXX

XP: XXX,XXX / XXX,XXX

Appearance:
XXXXX

Personality:
XXXXX

Background:
XXXXX

Notes:
XXXXX

[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Nero Kingsley]







			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Final version of Dunestrider.



 Someone is sure of themselves on the first try.  Just repost if you change anything so I can see it  


			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Psychic warrior 6



 Actually you are level 5 and your sheet reflects that so change it at the beginning.


			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Speed: 30ft



 Shouldn't this be 20ft since you are wearing Full plate?


			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Skills: (18 points, max ranks 9/4)



{2+0 Int mod}*4+{2+0 Int mod}*4= 16 skill points


			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Powers:
> Power save = DC 13 + power level.
> 
> 1st- Biofeedback, Chameleon, Skate.
> 2nd- Body Adjustment, Empathic Transfer, Psionic Levitate.



Personally I would go with Vigor over Skate, but that is just me.  I just always liked to be able to heal myself.


			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> XP: 15,000 / 21,000



 17,000XP[/sblock]

Amazing Triangle = Leveled up he is now a 1st level Penn State _Graduate_.
_:: sighs after all the work both here and in the real world ::_


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2006)

17,000xp

-- Noted. Will update.

Please list out how you got a 20 AC, and how did you get the starting 8?it should be 6d6+12 or 36 HP

--AC is 10 + 4 dex + 6 armor.. The 8 is the first hit dice. Max is 6, plus the Con bonus of 2. Then the other 5 levels are 1d6+2 each, which comes out to 5d6+10. 

Can you seperate the saves so that it is Base+Mod+Misc so I can see how you got your numbers?

-- Of course. My apologies. I'll include the breakdown on the revised sheet.

Well it should be {2+1 Int mod}*4+{2+1 Int mod}*5 or 27 sk. pts

-- It would be, but you're forgetting that a human gets a bonus skill point.  Thus, it's 2+1+1, not just 2+1.

Remember to list these spells under SA

- Arr, I meant to include them under the feat. I shall update using your sheet template though.

How is it +2 to hit is it magic?

- No. The +2 is the -final- hit bonus, with all modifiers factored in. Thus BAB +3, -1 for a Str of 8 is a total to hit of +2.

Can you use the format that I have listed here

- Can and will. That alone will clear up most of these issues. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback.




No problem, it is my job as the GM/DM/Ruler of the Multiverse


----------



## Lot (May 14, 2006)

Here is my knight.  Let me know what you think.

[
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Seifer Dagmar
[B]Class:[/B] Knight
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Unknown

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 17,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1      [B]HP:[/B] 63 (6d12+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +3    +1    +0    +0    +1    23
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +3          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +1          +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Bastard Sword +1          +12/+7 1d10+5     19-20x2
Masterwork Shortsword     +11/+8 1d6+4      19-20x2
Dagger x4                 +10/+5 1d4+4      19-20x2
Dagger, thrown x4         +8/+3  1d4+4      19-20x2
Composite Longbow (Str+4) +8/+3  1d8+4         x3
Lance                     +10/+5 1d8+4         x3


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Proficiency: All simple and martial weapons, all armour, all shields (except tower); Knight's code; Knight's challenge (x5/day); Fighting challenge +1; Mounted Combat; Shield block +1; Bulwark of defense; Armor mastery(medium); Test of mettle; Bonus feat(lvl 5); Vigilant defender; Shield ally  

[B]Feats:[/B] Exotic weapon: bastard sword; Weapon focus: bastard sword; Power attack; Mounted combat; Cleave; Armor mastery (medium); Great cleave; Improved initiative   

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge(Nobility)        3    +1          +4
Knowledge(Royalty)         3    +1          +4
Intimidate                 6    +2          +8
Riding                     9    +1    +2    +12
Spot                       4    +1          +5
Handle Animal              7    +1          +8
              

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Bastard Sword +1         2335gp 6lb
Full-plate +2            5650gp 50lb
Steel Heavy Shield +1    1170gp 15lb
Composite Longbow        500gp  3lb
  Arrows (20)            2gp    6lb
Daggers x4               8gp    4lb
Lance                    10gp   10lb
Ring of Protection +1    2000gp  -
Alchemist's Fire x2      40gp   2lb
Tanglefoot bag x4        200gp  16lb
Mule (Bezren)            8gp     -
  Bedroll                1sp    5lb
  Blanket, winter        5sp    3lb
  Flint and steel        1gp     -
  Lantern, bullseye      12gp   3lb
  Sack x2                2sp    1lb
  Tent                   10gp   20lb
  Whetstone              2cp    1lb
  Bit and bridle         2gp    1lb
  Saddle, pack           5gp    15lb 
Heavy warhorse (Gorgon)  400gp   -
  Bit and bridle         2gp    1lb
  Saddle, military       20gp   30lb
  Waterskin x2           2gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]96lb      [B]Money:[/B] 313gp 1sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               101   200   300   300   1500

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown (shaved and thinning)
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* Seifer Dagmar is a tall and thickly-muscled human man.  He possesses a serious expression with a large prominent nose, a strong jaw, and a heavy brow.  He seems very comfortable wearing his suit of enchanted full plate armor.  He wears a loose white tabard with a blue cockatrice; a symbol he does not recognize.  He wears a fine bastard sword on his left hip, a shortblade on his right, and four daggers on the back of his belt.  A heavy shield (also with a cockatrice) and a longbow, recurved bow are strapped on his back when not being used.  When on the field of battle, Seifer usually is found on his dappled gray stallion, Gorgon.

*Background:* Seifer Dagmar has only a spotty memory of what brought him to this point on the battlefield.  Even as a young man, his career as a hedge knight and swornsword has been eventful and full of violence and battle.  Seifer knows that a woman he loves, Fianna, has asked him to retire.  Only his sense of duty brought him to the field once again.  Now, he is confused and frustrated, stuck in a horrible situation with only his trusted allies of past campaigns to help him get to the truth.


----------



## gabrion (May 14, 2006)

[sblock=AT]







			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Sorry I read from top to bottom and when I got to the animal companion the feat made more sense.  By then I still stuck with my opinion that at this point in the game (and if you start taking Arcane Hierophant next level) the feat is only giving you a +1 caster level out the possible 3 or 4 that it does by the feat (I forget the number but you see my point)




I'm going to assume that instead of +(whatever) caster level, you actually mean +(whatever) to effective druid level for determining special abilities of animal companion.  In that case, I'll have to thing about what I want to do.  My animal companion wouldn't actually change (5-3+1=3, and level 3-5 is when the get the bonuses I have listed right now), but just in case I decide to drop the feat, would you allow greenbound summoning from Lost Empires of Faerun (if you don't like it as is, I would be amiable to some nerfs)?  Also, I hate to press the issue, but what about my analysis of Natural Bond did you think is incorrect (or do you just not like the idea I'm proposing and you want to house rule it away [which, btw, I have no problem with...I'm just wondering why you've come to the decision you have])? Let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2006)

New character sheet! Includes the requested changes and uses the requested template. 

[sblock]
Lily, Human Warlock 6
Medium Humanoid (Human) Neutral
20, 5'3", 126lbs, female, brown eyes, fair skin, black hair

STR: 08 (-1)
DEX:18 (+4)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 20 (+5)

Hit Points: 36 / 36
Hit Dice: 6d6+12
Speed: 30ft ground, 30ft Good flight
Initative: +4 (+4 DEX)
AC: 20 (+6 Armor, +4 DEX, touch 14, flat-footed 16)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+2

Fort: +5 (+2 Base, +2 CON, +1 resistance)
Ref: +6 (+2 Base, +4 DEX, +1 resistance)
Will: +8 (+5 Base, +2 WIS, +1 resistance)

Attacks:

    * Spiked Gauntlet +2 melee (1d4-1 20x2)
    *

      Eldritch Blast +7 ranged, 60' (3d6+ 20x2)


Special Attacks:

    * Eldritch Blast


Special Abilities:

    * Communicator (Arcane Mark, Message, Comprehend Language all 1/day, level 6)
    * Invocations
    * Detect Magic at will
    * Decieve Item (Take 10 on UMD, even under pressure)
    * DR 1/cold iron

Skills: (36 points, max ranks 9/4)

    * Bluff +16 (5 Ranks, +5 ATB, +6 competence)
    * Concentration +10 (8 Ranks, +2 ATB)
    * Intimidation +16 (5 Ranks, +5 ATB, +6 competence)
    * Sense Motive +11 (9 Ranks, +2 ATB)
    * Use Magic Device +14 (9 Ranks, +5 ATB)

Feats:

    * Point Blank Shot
    * Precise Shot
   * Communicator
   * Combat Expertise
   * Flyby Shot

Languages:

    * Common
    * Draconic

Equipment:
- In Haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs
Everburning Torch, 110gp, 1lb
2 tanglefoot bags, 100gp, 8lbs
2 vials acid, 20gp, 2lbs
2 vials alchemist's fire, 40gp, 2lbs

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money, .5lb

Magic -
Mithril Chain Shirt +2, AC +6, Max Dex +6, 10lbs, 5100gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4000, -
Handy Haversack, 2000gp, 5lbs
Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000, 1lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 750, -
Wand of Protection from Evil, 750, -


Total weight carried -- 20lbs.
Light load -- 26lbs., medium -- XXXlbs., heavy -- XXXlbs., lift -- XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.

Invocations:
Class: (save DC 15 + level)

    * Least- Beguiling Influence (+6 to Bluff, Intimidate, Diplomacy)
    * Least- See Unseen (See Invis 120', Darkvision 60')
    * Least- Dark One's Luck (+5 luck bonus to any one save at a time)
    * Lesser- Fell Flight (Flight speed = ground speed, Good maneuverability)

XP: 17,000 / 21,000

Appearance:
XXXXX

Personality:
XXXXX

Background:
XXXXX

Notes:
Still working on the last three.[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (May 14, 2006)

First draft of Grokkun:

[sblock]
Grokkun

Male Dwarf Cleric of Pelor 6 

Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Johan
Size: Medium.
Speed: 20 ft.
Space: 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.

Str: 14 (+2) (6points)
Dex: 10 (+0) (2points)
Con: 14 (+2) (4points + 2racial)
Int: 10 (+0) (2points)
Wis: 20 (+5) (started at 11, 10points + 1level 4 + 2enchantment)
Cha: 16 (+3) (16points - 2racial)

HP: 43 (6d8 + 12Con)

AC: 22 (10 + 0dex + 8armor + 2shield + 2enchantment + 1deflection) / 10 / 22

Saves: 
Fortitude: +8 (5base + 2con + 1resistance)
Reflex: +3 (2base + 0dex + 1resistance)
Will: +11 (5base + 5wis + 1resistance)

Init: +0 (0dex)

Base attack bonus: +4


Attacks: 
MW Heavy Mace: +7 (4base + 2str + 1MW), 1d8+2 damage, Threat 20/x2
MW Light Mace: +7 (4base + 2str + 1MW), 1d6+2 damage, Threat 20/x2

Spells:
Domains: Glory and Sun
Sun: 1/day, can perform a Greater Turning, instead of a regular turning. Works as a regular turning, except destroyes the undead instead of turning them.
Glory: Turn undead with a +2 bonus on turning checks, and +1d6 on the damage roll.
Spells per day: 5/5+1/4+1/3+1
DC: 10 + spell level + 5wis
Spells Prepared:
0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Drink
1: Divine Favor, Detect Undead, Resurgence, Lesser Vigor, Sanctuary + Disrupt Undead
2: Deific Vengeance, Delay Poison, Consecrate, Aid + Bless Weapon
3: Lesser Visage of the Deity, Vigor, Spikes + Searing Light

Turn Undead:
Turns/day: 3 + 3cha + 4Extra Turning
Check: 1d20 + 3cha + 2glory
Damage: 2d6 + 1d6glory + 6level + 3cha

Skills:
Skill points: 18
Max Rank: 9
Heal: 14 (9ranks + 5wis)
Knowledge (religion): 9 (9ranks + 0int)

Feats: 
Bonus at 1st level - Extra Turning
Lvl 1 - Improved Turning
Lvl 2 - Augument Healing
Lvl 4 - Empower Turning
Lvl 6 - Sacred Healing

Languages: 
Common
Dwarven

Equipment:
MW Heavy Mace - 312gp
MW Light Mace - 305gp
Full Plate +1 - 2650gp
Heavy Steel Shield +1 - 1175gp
Periapth of Wisdom +2 - 4000gp
Ring of Protection +1 - 2000gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 - 1000gp
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds x2 - 1500gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds - 750gp
Backpack - 2gp
Bedroll - 1sp
Silver Holy Symbol - 25gp
Silk Rope, 50 ft - 10gp
Healers Kit - 50gp
Food Rations x6 - 3gp
Holy Water x4 - 100gp
Silver Dust, enough for 4 Consecrates - 100gp
17gp 9sp

Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Heavy Armor
Shields (Not Tower Shields)

Looks:


Background:


Personality:
[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

[sblock=gabrion]







			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume that instead of +(whatever) caster level, you actually mean +(whatever) to effective druid level for determining special abilities of animal companion.  In that case, I'll have to thing about what I want to do.  My animal companion wouldn't actually change (5-3+1=3, and level 3-5 is when the get the bonuses I have listed right now), but just in case I decide to drop the feat, would you allow greenbound summoning from Lost Empires of Faerun (if you don't like it as is, I would be amiable to some nerfs)?  Also, I hate to press the issue, but what about my analysis of Natural Bond did you think is incorrect (or do you just not like the idea I'm proposing and you want to house rule it away [which, btw, I have no problem with...I'm just wondering why you've come to the decision you have])? Let me know.



I wan't ruling on it.  I was just pointing out that the feat allows for a +3 and you will never actually use that whole bonus you will ever only be able to use a +1 from it.  But if you do not take it you have to down grade your companion and I think that would be wrong to do.  I will work up a way to nerf Greenbound summoning and you can take it later if you want.
[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

Here is it folks this is what you have been waiting for:Rogue's Gallery 

[sblock=Lot]







			
				Lot said:
			
		

> *XP:* XXXX  *HP:* 60 (6d12+18)



 XP is 17,000 hp should be 12+7+6+7+6+7+18=63hp



			
				Lot said:
			
		

> *Feats:* Armor mastery (medium)



I don't know this one just give me a blurb on it so I know its effects.



			
				Lot said:
			
		

> *Equipment:               Cost  Weight*
> *Money:* 313gp 1sp 8cp



 1742GP 1SP 8CP is what you have left   [/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri]







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Skills: (36 points, max ranks 9/4)



 Thanks for checking me I did this for way to long last night and completely forgot to look at your race.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rayex]







			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Deity: Pelor



Make it Johan he is the diety of good/sun I will post his portfolio tomorrow.  It is on another computer      Nothing will change in regards to what you had choosen 


			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> 6-Sacred Healing



  Which one is it? Complete Divine or PH2 if PH2 Give me details if not I will look it up.


			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Equipment:2917gp 9sp



  You could for 2000 buy a ring of protection further increasing your AC by 1


			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Looks:Backgroundersonality:



 Just work on these   [/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

[sblock=Scotley]







			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Eglath Lostfate Thuliga, Goliath Fighter 5



 Sorry I missed this when I went back through.


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Speed: 30ft



 Shouldn't this be 20ft due to full plate?


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> STR: 24 (11+10 points+4 Racial+1 Level)
> DEX: 13 (6+8 points-2 Racial)
> CON: 16 (8+6 points+2 Racial)
> INT: 14 (8+6 points)
> ...



 You are actually 5 points to much


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> BAB/Grapple: +5/+13



 Grapple:+5 BAB+7 str=+12


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Attacks:
> 
> +1 Long Axe +15 melee (3d6+13 20x3)



 I got +5 BAB+7Str+1 magic+1 wpn focus=+14; Damage (two-handed) +7STR+4(STR)+1 magic+2 Wpn Spl= +14 Damage


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Feats:
> 
> 
> Exotic Weapon, Long Axe
> ...



 You get 1 for being 1st level, 1 for fighter bonus, and 1 for Generous GM, 1 at 2nd, 1at 3rd, 1 at 4th=6 feats total you have 5 so have one more   



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Equipment:
> 
> [
> MW Cold Iron Large Morning Star 9324gp, xxlbs.)
> If this is the case then you can't afford it but I assumed it was 932gp which leaves you with.  3828gp 1sp 6 cp




I love the character background and work I will be sure to post on the first page that you are in. Thank you for applying.
[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (May 14, 2006)

[sblock=AT]


			
				AT said:
			
		

> You know you are missing 3 points right?



dex actualy has 13 points in it



			
				AT said:
			
		

> Point 1 HP is 35.  Point 2 You don't own a shield so make your +1 a Deflection bonus not a shield bonus.  Point 3 your Grapple is +6{+3BAB+3STR}



thanks for the Hp, oops wrong spot, i'm small, -4 to grapple



			
				AT said:
			
		

> Yeah should be +3 BaB+5 DEX+1 Wpn Focus+1 Magic=+10 for 1d4+4 damage Daggers are 1d4



yea forgot to go back over the math. and it should be +11 due to size



			
				AT said:
			
		

> Must be a new rogue ability  "Evasion" lol



i cant spell.



			
				AT said:
			
		

> I see your first level feat, and your first level feat, and your third but no sixth? I gave a bonus feat to everyone at first level.



+1 ecl, only a 5th level char



			
				AT said:
			
		

> 1. You have 194gp left. 2. You have no...stuff may I recommend {100ft Silk Rope (20), Backpack (2), Signal whistle (.80), 2 grappling hook (2), Ink (8), 2 Inkpen (.20), 5 Parchment (1), Notebook (20), 3xBottles of wine (30) (2 lbs), Oil Soaked Cloths in Tin (1), 50ft Silk Rope (20)(5lbs), a Bedroll} The wine and the oil are for cocktails of the exploding persuasion




1) i'm small i cant carry a ton of crap 2) i loose my +5 racial hide bonus if i'm carring to much crap cause its from chamelion type skin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (May 14, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> [sblock=Rayex]Make it Johan he is the diety of good/sun I will post his portfolio tomorrow.  It is on another computer      Nothing will change in regards to what you had choosen
> Which one is it? Complete Divine or PH2 if PH2 Give me details if not I will look it up.
> You could for 2000 buy a ring of protection further increasing your AC by 1
> Just work on these   [/sblock]





Sure, Johan is fine. I'm aiming for the Radiant Servant of Pelor, but I guess a Radiant Servant of Johan serves as well 

Complete Divine; 
Sacred Healing [Divine]
You can channel positive energy to grant nearby living creatures the ability to recover from their wounds quickly.
Prerequisite: Heal 8 ranks, Ability to turn undead.
Benefit: You can spend a turn attempt as a full-round action to grant fast healing 3 to all living creatures within a 60-ft. burst. The fast healing lasts for a number of rounds equal to 1+ your charisma modifier (minimum 1 round).

Yeah, I'll throw in a ring of protection, so I'm done spending 

and the rest will come tonight!


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2006)

AT [sblock]







			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be 20ft due to full plate?




Yes, he just doesn't wear it all the time. Unless he knows he's going into combat he wears the lighter studded leather. 



			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> You are actually 5 points to much




Okay, I guess I figured wrong or got confused I thought it was a 40 point buy with one ability starting at 11. Is it only 35?



			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Grapple:+5 BAB+7 str=+12
> I got +5 BAB+7Str+1 magic+1 wpn focus=+14; Damage (two-handed) +7STR+4(STR)+1 magic+2 Wpn Spl= +14 Damage




Same error for both, I converted in haste. 



			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> You get 1 for being 1st level, 1 for fighter bonus, and 1 for Generous GM, 1 at 2nd, 1at 3rd, 1 at 4th=6 feats total you have 5 so have one more




Thank you generous GM! I'll pick one. 




			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I love the character background and work I will be sure to post on the first page that you are in. Thank you for applying.
> [/sblock]




Thanks, I was rather pleased with the character and very disappointed when the game ended after only a few posts. I'll make corrections and be ready to play.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Yeah if you post your spells I will see if there is any real difference.




From WotC sourcebooks (Tome and Blood, FRCS, OA)

1 Elemental Burst, 1 Lesser Acid Orb, 2 Ice Knife, 3 Magnetism, 3 Steam Breath, 4 Fire Orb, 4 Thunderlance, 5 Energy Buffer, 

I understand the orb spells are quite revised, don't know about the others.

[SBLOCK]
Elemental Burst
Evocation
Level: 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: 10-ft. burst
Duration: Instantaneous (see text)
Saving Throw: Reflex half or negates (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes
When you cast this spell you designate a target point-an item composed of one of the five elements (wood, fire, water, stone, or air). The item then releases the magical energy within it in a sudden, explosive burst. The effects of the burst depend upon the element that makes up the target item:
Wood, Metal, or Stone: The item throws off sharp slivers. Creatures within the burst take 1d8 points of damage (half with a successful Reflex save).
Fire: The fire shoots out glowing sparks, causing 1d4 points of damage. This is a fire effect.
Water: Water pushes out in a sharp wave, knocking creatures within the burst prone. A successful Reflex save allows an affected creature to remain standing. Creatures add a +4 bonus to their saving throws for each size categories they are larger than Medium-size, or a -4 penalty for each size category they are smaller than Medium-size. Creatures with more than two legs, or otherwise exceptionally stable creatures, get a +4 stability bonus.
The spell does not noticeably affect the structure of the target item.

Lesser Acid Orb
Evocation [Acid]
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. +5 ft./2 levels)
Target: Up to five creatures or objects, no two of which can be more than 15 ft. apart
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude half
Spell Resistance: Yes
An orb of acid about 2 inches across shoots from your palm at its target, dealing 1d8 points of acid damage. You must succeed at a ranged touch attack to hit your target. If you miss, there is no splash damage.
For every two levels of experience past 1st, you gain an additional orb that you shoot at the same time. You have two at 3rd level, three at 5th level, four at 7th level, and the maximum of five orbs at 9th level or higher. If you shoot multiple orbs, you can have them strike a single creature or several creatures. A single orb can strike only one creature. You must designate targets before you roll for SR or roll damage.

Ice Knife
Conjuration (Creation) [Cold]
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Effect: One icy missile
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes
A magical shard of ice springs from your hand and speeds to its target. You must succeed at a normal ranged attack to hit. For every two caster levels, you gain a +2 modifier on the ranged attack roll. The shard deals 1d8 points of piercing damage, plus 1d8 points of cold damage and 2 points of cold Dexterity damage. Creatures that are immune to cold damage take no Dexterity damage. A successful Fortitude save reduces the cold damage by half and negates the dexterity damage.
A miss creates a shower of ice crystals in a 10-foot-radius burst centered where the shard lands (see the rules for grenade-like weapons on page 138 of the Player’s Handbook), the icy burst deals 1d8 points of splash damage. A creature within the burst area can make a Reflex save to only take half damage.
Material Component: A drop of water or a piece of ice.

Magnetism
Transmutation
Level: 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: Ray
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: See text
Spell Resistance: No
This spell allows you to draw iron or steel objects to yourself by projecting a magnetic ray at any object within range. The magnetic ray draws objects to you with an effective Strength score of 30. Each round the spell lasts, you can target one item with a ranged touch attack.
If you hit an item that another creature is holding (such as a weapon), you and the creature holding the item must make opposed rolls, as if you were making a normal disarm attempt. You add your base attack bonus and the ray’s Strength bonus (+10) to your roll. Your opponent uses a melee attack roll modified by +4 if she is using a weapon in two hands. If the weapon is larger or smaller than your size, your opponent gets an additional +/- 4 per size category difference. If you win the opposed roll, the weapon flies from your opponent’s hand to your own. If you hit an attended item, such as a weapon at someone’s belt, the creature wearing the item can make a Reflex save to keep hold of the item.
If you hit an unattended item that is not secured or too heavy for the ray to lift, it flies to your hand. If the item is secured in some way, you can make a Strength check (using the Strength bonus of the ray) to break or burst whatever is securing it.
Material Component: A piece of lodestone.

Steam Breath
Evocation
Level: 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: Cone
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Spell Resistance: Yes
This spell allows you to expel a breath of superheated steam, which billows forth from your mouth and fills a cone with scalding clouds of mist. Creatures within the mist take 1d6 points of fire damage per caster level (maximum 10d6). The steam clouds dissipate instantly after their damage is done.
Material Component: A glowing piece of charcoal doused with water.

Fire Orb
Evocation [Fire]
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
As acid orb, except fire orb deals fire damage. A creature struck directly takes the orb’s damage, and the flash of heat dazes it for 1 round. A dazed creature can take no actions (cut defends itself normally). A successful Fortitude save reduces damage by half and negates the daze effect.

[Acid Orb]
Evocation [Acid]
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One or more creatures or objects, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude half (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes
One or more orbs of acid about 3 inches across shoot from your palm at their targets. You must succeed at a ranged touch attack to hit your target. The orbs deal a total of 1d6 points of acid damage per caster level (maximum 15d6), divided any way you see fit, but a single orb must deal at least 1d6 points of damage. You declare the damage division before making your attack rolls.
A creature struck directly takes the orb’s damage and becomes nauseated from the acid’s noxious fumes for 1 round. A successful Fortitude save reduces damage by half and negates the nausea.
If you miss, acid splashes in a 10-foot burst, dealing 2 points per die of damage dealt by that orb. A successful Reflex save reduces splash damage by half.

Thunderlance
Evocation [Force]
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium 0 ft.
Effect: A spear-like beam
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
A faint, gray, shimmering force in the general shape of a staff or spear springs from your hand. You can freely make the force retract or grow to any size from 1 foot to 20 feet, but it always remains a straight lance of force. This gives you natural reach of 20 feet. You can use the thunderlance to make powerful melee attacks.
The thunderlance strikes as a Huge longspear, dealing a base 2d6 points of damage (crit x3). You only need one hand to wield the thunderlance, and you suffer no nonproficiency penalties if you do not have Martial Weapon Proficiency (longspear). The thunderlance strikes with a Strength score equal to 12 + your caster level (maximum +15) which replaces your own Strength score when you make attack and damage rolls with the spell.
If you successfully strike a target protected by any force effect of 3rd level or lower, such as a shield or mage armor spell, the thunderlance may dispel the force effect in addition to damaging the target. Make a dispel check against the caster who created the effect. If you succeed, the effect is dispelled. The thunderlance remains whether you succeed or fail at this check.
You can choose to attack objects or to use the Strength score of the thunderlance for Strength scores involving breaking or damaging items.
Material Component: A small metal spear.

Energy Buffer
Abjuration
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: You
Duration: 24 hours or until discharged
This abjuration grants you protection against damage from any type of energy: acid, cold, electricity, fire or sonic. The spell protects your equipment as well. Whenever you are exposed to energy damage, a multi-hued aura covers your body and absorbs up to 1d6 points per caster level (maximum 15d6) of whatever type of energy triggered the effect. The protective aura lasts for 1 round or until it absorbs all the damage it can, whichever comes first. Once the aura begins absorbing damage, you cannot change the type of damage it absorbs.
Energy buffer overlaps (and does not stack with) endure elements, resist elements, and protection from elements. If you are warded by energy buffer and one or more of the other spells, the energy buffer spell absorbs damage until it is exhausted, no matter what type of energy the other spells ward against. If you are subjected to a second type of energy after energy buffer is activated, any warding spell that protects you from the second type of energy is still effective.
For example, Mialee casts energy buffer on herself and also receives protection from elements (fire) and resist elements (cold) from Jozan. Later, a white dragon and a group of ogres ambush Mialee’s party. The ogres hurl flasks of alchemist’s fire at Mialee, which triggers her energy buffer spell. The buffer easily absorbs all the fire damage Mialee would have suffered, and the protection from elements (fire) spell absorbs nothing. Later, in the surprise round, the white dragon looses its breath weapon. Because Mialee’s energy buffer spell is absorbing fire damage, it is ineffective against the cold damage the dragon’s breath weapon deals, but Mialee still gets the benefits of the resist elements (cold) spell.



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2006)

Just a note, the list in the RG. . . doesn't seem to include me.

Simple oversight?    
Subtle hint?


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2006)

A couple questions on the races, I'm not familiar with vanara and the dusk lizardfolk. I gather Vanarra are the monkeymen, and dusk ones are just small lizardfolk?


----------



## JonnyFive (May 15, 2006)

not sure where the Vanarra are from, but the poison dusk lizardfolk are out of MM3, and yes they are pretty much a small lizard race.

one thing i forgot to ask, how available is poison?


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> A couple questions on the races, I'm not familiar with vanara and the dusk lizardfolk. I gather Vanarra are the monkeymen, and dusk ones are just small lizardfolk?




Vanara are from Oriental Adventures, specifically pulled from Indian Mythology, if you've ever read the Ramayana.

/oh the humanities credits in college


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2006)

Chester is *NEW* and complete (I hope)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2825807&postcount=6


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2006)

A quick note J5, from glancing at the rogue gallery I noticed you had weapon finesse (dagger). In 3.5 weapon finesse applies to all finessable weapons.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 15, 2006)

yea i couldent remember if it was a single weapon or all of em, so i just specified the weapon.  eather way it still works right?


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 15, 2006)

Right.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 16, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]
> Elemental Burst
> Evocation
> Level: 1
> ...




The orbs are Spell Resistance free so change that and were are good!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 16, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just a note, the list in the RG. . . doesn't seem to include me.
> 
> Simple oversight?
> Subtle hint?




::  Smacks Head::  Sorry oversight I will add you.  I think we are almost ready.  If everyone is ready by tomorrow night I will post the first tomorrow between 6 and 11 EST.


----------



## gabrion (May 16, 2006)

[sblock=AT]Ok, so a few things.  First off, I posted a poll here about the natural bond issue.  Last time I checked, 27 people thought my interpretation of the Natural Bond feat was right, while 15 thought it was wrong.  Of the 27 who said the Rules support my reading, 9 of them said that even though the feat does allow for that, it shouldn't.

Besides the poll, I found some other info that you might want to take into consideration though.  The real issue is what order the bonuses/penalties are applied, right?  You said that Natural Bond is applied first and that the adjustment from the Alternate Animal Companion entry on pg. 36 of the PHB is applied after that.  Thus a wizard 1/druid 5 with a fleshraker companion applies the benefit of the feat, giving him a +1 bonus (since his effective level can't be higher than his character level), and then subtracts three levels because of the improved nature of the companion, bringing his effective level down to three.

You said your reading of the Natural Bond feat was based at least in part on the way Practiced Spellcaster works.  When I replied that a straight caster could benefit from Practiced Spellcaster if they had the Mage Band feat, you said that was two feats interacting, whereas the druid issue was a feat interacting with a class ability.  So I thought to help my case, I should bring up some examples where Practiced Spellcaster interacts with  class abilities (namely domain powers and the wild magic ability fromt he wild mage).  



			
				3.5 Main FAQ said:
			
		

> *Does the bonus to caster level from the Practiced
> Spellcaster feat (from Complete Arcane and Complete
> Divine) apply before or after other caster level bonuses
> (such as those from the Good or Healing domains)?*
> ...




(red added by me)

The point here is that WotC has made a clear stance that when these kinds of things come into question, they operate in the way that offers the best benefit to the character.  If you're using Practiced Spellcaster as your basis for the natural spell feat, it seems like you would also use this standard.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> yea i couldent remember if it was a single weapon or all of em, so i just specified the weapon.  eather way it still works right?




It works but it should also apply to your natural weapons, which you have not yet done out the attack bonuses and full attack routines for. When full attacking with TWF you also get your bite at -5 as a secondary natural attack in addition to your two daggers.


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2006)

Voadam the Traveller is posted in the RG.

Are we in the Forgotten Realms? Nero Kingsley's character sounds like he's from Dark Sun but I guess it could be Thay, and Grokkun the dwarf is listed in the RG as both a cleric of Pelor and Johan.

[SBLOCK] finished off equip, switched a feat to be improved toughness, finished off encumbrance stuff, I think scrolls are no weight but couldn't find a definite reference. Added in a picture link and expanded the history stuff. Went with short favored enemy barbarian and fighter bonus feat wizard options from UA[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2006)

My character was originally built for a Greyhawk game, but I can port him over to the realms easily enough.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2006)

I'm pretty much ready, but I'm confused about the point buy. Somebody explain to me how I'm over 40 and I'll fix it.


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2006)

Basically, it's not a 40 point buy, you got confused on the same point I did.

It's actually a 43 point buy, all scores start at 8.

Normal point buy spending 10 points nets you a 16

All the "one starts at 11" means is that you have three extra points to that score.

So spending 10 points nets you a 17 (cost:13) +4 racial, +1 level = 22 strength.

You spend 10 points to get a 19 (technically not allowed under the rules, but theoretically 20 points) meaning you should have spent 17 (20 -3) not 10.  Thus putting you over the "40" points.


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2006)

STR: 24 (11+10 points+4 Racial+1 Level)

should be 

STR: 22 (11+10 points+4 Racial+1 Level)

Or as Hafrogman puts it from another perspective with three free points in str

STR: 22 (8+13 points+4 Racial+1 Level)


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 17, 2006)

Scotley get your character done and I will start working up the IC thread data.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2006)

Thanks all, I see now how it was intended. I should have known that 24 was too good to be true. I'll fix it now and adjust the various combat stats. I still don't have the encumbrance completely figured, but I don't think it will be a problem. I'm working on it now. Shall we play a game?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 17, 2006)

*Game On!*

Ask and you shall recieve: IC thread

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2832703

Any rolling you have to so just leave it to me that is why I am here!


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 17, 2006)

*joygasm*


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2006)

Er...did you put the IC thread in the Story Hour forum on purpose? 

I was figuring it'd go in the Playing the Game forum...


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 17, 2006)

Nifty.

Just a note:  I originally planned to write out Skitha with a drunken slurred accent but I decided that was stupid, it would make it harder for people to read and I'd probably forget to do it at key moments.  So you can just imagine her half drunk right?


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2006)

Good eye Shayuri, I posted without even noticing it was the wrong forum. Perhaps a kind moderator will move it for us? 

Moonstone Spider, you are well on your way to establishing Skitha's personality for us. I woundn't bother with typing out the slur. Such thinks get tedious quickly. Just my two coppers worth.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 17, 2006)

I didn't even notice  man when it doesn't count...


----------



## Lot (May 18, 2006)

I gave Seifer a horse and mule, both loaded with his supplies.  Are those on the field or are they gone?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

Lot said:
			
		

> I gave Seifer a horse and mule, both loaded with his supplies.  Are those on the field or are they gone?



Unless they are a paticular horse and mule you can get them in Althora.  I would assume you didn't take them into an enemy stronghold?


----------



## Lot (May 18, 2006)

Well, they are not outstanding really, but I named them and had the mule carrying a decent amount of my mundane equipment.  I would have ridden the horse to the stronghold and left them outside, so they probably are not available.  Just checking before I jump in the wagon.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 19, 2006)

Go ahead and talk to each other this will take a little while to get you all in the right places.  RP for XP like all PC's do.   

Lot-You can have the gear just not the horse. Ok?


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2006)

I'm going with the fact that Voadam knows who he is, and much of his past, but it cuts out when he was in waterdeep in Toril. Having been through a lot of worlds through different methods in the past he is not even sure if he left Toril for a new world in the intervening time lost to the gas.

So far he has figured out that he learned a lot of spells in the interim, and that a god named Johan is worshipped here. The names of the places and god are unfamiliar to him and I will play that out despite the knowledge local and religion skills. Those skills are there to represent his delvings into such subjects (places and religions, humanoid lore and undead knowledge) in the past in game.

So he is trying to figure out what took him to wherever he is now, what he was doing with these people, and what is the situation he now finds himself in.

Having the gas affect different people to different levels such that some don't know who they are at all while others simply lost a few months sounds like a reasonable way for magical memory gas to affect such different people differently. (Maybe some made a save for half damage).


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2006)

Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 20, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Having the gas affect different people to different levels such that some don't know who they are at all while others simply lost a few months sounds like a reasonable way for magical memory gas to affect such different people differently. (Maybe some made a save for half damage).



 Sure that works for me!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

Believe me I can understand the cost thing, but yes there usually is a cost for adventuring.  Sure he may be trying to hose you  .  But I love how no one has even tried to talk him down.  I mean he did give you a room/meal for dirt cheap he is trying to make money back.  

But once everyone posts on where they want to go I will post the smith's and the church.  So far there are 3 of the 10 going to the smith's, and 2 going to the church.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Believe me I can understand the cost thing, but yes there usually is a cost for adventuring.  Sure he may be trying to hose you  .  But I love how no one has even tried to talk him down.  I mean he did give you a room/meal for dirt cheap he is trying to make money back.




He showed up made the offer, and left in one post. A little hard to get in a counteroffer in the middle of that.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

Sorry should have described that better he is just over doing normal Inn/tavern things cleaning, cooking the books, you know generally working.  His daughter is the waitress serving the patrons and you could ask her for her dad.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2006)

Hee hee. I should clarify too. Lily's outburst isn't from a wiz Sense Motive check or anything. It's actually a reaction to the fact that she doesn't have enough money.  So naturally HE must be the one who's doing something wrong. 

That said, 100gp is pretty exorbitant for funerals, since most folk won't see that much money at one time in their whole lives.  And the whole setup -does- seem a bit suspect, since there's nothing (that we know of) stopping us from just cutting out the middleman and seeking jobs on our own. Of course, the 'that we know of' clause could come back and bite us later.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

You are correct it is expensive.

He is offering current information, current location, and he is trying to make money.  He only makes money if you die.  A one time fee.  Think of it as insurance you keep getting quests from him but might make a heck of a lot more from your quest.  

I am thinking of Final Fantasy Tactics City Quests...you would pay Xgp to send your units out they come back with EXP and (8~15)*Xgp.  Does this make sense?  

If you think it should be cheaper tell him you will give him 10% of your haul.


----------



## hafrogman (May 23, 2006)

10% might be too much considering how many of us there are.  But a half-share might be reasonable.  He wants a full share then he can serve as Nodwick too.  Bosley only gets 1/2 a share.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I could buy the half-share notion.  But Skitha's not the take charge type so I'll just follow the group in this instance.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Nevermind, found the answer to my own question about our rolls.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 25, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Nevermind, found the answer to my own question about our rolls.



Sorry about making them images, Can't get the code to line things up in nice columns so i did it in excel and print screened it.  then me and MS paint got to work.
Sorry if that confused anyone


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2006)

The key is to format in Notepad (or courier new font in anything else).  Or just use this template.  But if changing the skill to double digits or the roll or total to a single digit, be sure to add or remove a space as appropriate.


```
Character     Skill   Roll    Total
-----------------------------------
Seifer          x      xx       xx
Grokkun         x      xx       xx
Lily            x      xx       xx
Chester         x      xx       xx
Zzerki          x      xx       xx
Voadam          x      xx       xx
Dunestrider     x      xx       xx
Skitha          x      xx       xx
Eglath          x      xx       xx
Lugka           x      xx       xx
```


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2006)

How much of my past do I actually remember? Do I remember leading a church. Do I remember particulars about Johan etc. If the last few months are gone, then I should remember it, right. or?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2006)

It seems like some of us remember more than others...with the discretion up to the PC. Like Voadam still remembers a lot of his life. Lily hardly remembers a thing. They may represent the two "extremes" possible...

Hard to say though.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 4, 2006)

Currently I am working under the assumption that some remember alot more than others.  Some it is just 5 months other years of your life.

Rayex- If you want to remember what I bring up you may if not go ahead.  I am just rolling with it.  

Since most of you have no true past when something is revealed you may either accept it or deny it...think Total Recall  When he is confronted with the doctor and he has to choose which is right.  This is how you are if you want to go with what I make for you go ahead if not forge your own.  There will be times when I will put in the OOC portion of the post that there has been a memory leak and you can all remember just a bit more.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Currently I am working under the assumption that some remember alot more than others.  Some it is just 5 months other years of your life.
> 
> Rayex- If you want to remember what I bring up you may if not go ahead.  I am just rolling with it.
> 
> Since most of you have no true past when something is revealed you may either accept it or deny it...think Total Recall  When he is confronted with the doctor and he has to choose which is right.  This is how you are if you want to go with what I make for you go ahead if not forge your own.  There will be times when I will put in the OOC portion of the post that there has been a memory leak and you can all remember just a bit more.



Sounds like this will be interesting.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 7, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Sounds like this will be interesting.



You thought it would be boring?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, yeah.  Hearing about medieval people's pasts?

"And here's another morning where you swept the floor, then milked a goat!"

Also I've lost my internet connection due to moving to where there's no DSL.  I'll try to get dialup soon but for the moment I can only get online at the library once a week or so.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2006)

I have been away for some days now, and I am sorry for not informing you earlier. Due to personal reasons I don't have as much time on my hands as I did, and will be forced to bow out of this game. Good luck in finding out what happened, and restore those holes in their memories!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm guessing somebody will have a bad reaction to the potion then. Sorry to see you go Rayex.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

From a mechanics point as a party that will soon become eight with no cleric we still have a druid and a psychic warrior who can do healing.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry for the delay I am working up just what the place will look like I will have it up tonight!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 23, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay I am working up just what the place will look like I will have it up tonight!




Now I have this mental image of you working diligently with legos to create the mage's guild tower. Taking it apart and rearranging blocks as new inspirations hit you and you incorporate increasingly numerous children's toy sets. Be sure to link some digital pictures when you are done!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 23, 2006)

I just have to find the right pictures cause sometime the picture is easier then me trying to describe what my mind is pictureing.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow all of those respones made the DM sad.       Each and every one of you expressed a deep need to have a friend.  So if you post one here I will in my new infinite hook story line drop more clues then I know how.  

By the time you all go somewhere there will be like 20~30 plot hooks for adventures going.  So far I am up to 6!

I was going to make you all meet friends but the problem is that some of you (Lily and Moonston's character) I wasn't sure you would have friends or enemies... or really scary friends

Oh and with a little more exploring it will be time for XP consumption for RP (so everyone gets some...cause there aren't a lot of fights and I like xp crunch)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2006)

Hee hee!

Don't feel bad for Lily. She's just kind of that way...the angsty brooding sort. She doesn't make emotional bonds easily, so it's actually pretty unlikely she has a lot of friends. She was a bit of a soloist before signing up with this military gig.

That's not to say no one would recognize her though. I figure back when she was doing her bounty hunting stuff, she probably went through some kind of agency that operated with the approval of a local lord to give them a sense of legitimacy...so anyone else that pursued that kind of job might  know her as a rival, either on friendly terms or less so. It's also likely whoever runs the agency knows her.

I'll see if I can't come up with more specific info when I'm better rested.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 24, 2006)

Chester was pretty much joking.  At least until Erglath ripped his heart out with a cruelly barbed spoon.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Wow all of those respones made the DM sad.




Its going fine, your doing a good job, keep up the good work.  

Its not a wonder that everybody who disdains wizards does not find a friend in the wizards guild.

Voadam's going to try to act as an information sponge here and hopefully there will be a lot to soak up.

Btw, is "Ungotu" a word in Abyssal? Its a language that Voadam knows.

Btw2, is my friend the wizard wearing anything red or have red hair that would make me think he is the Red Wizard headmaster?

I don't feel comfortable placing trust in my friend yet, I'm still worried about knowledge of our memory loss getting out to the wrong crowd and cult infiltration in the guild is a significant possibility. But Voadam is a gregarious and friendly fellow and I expect him to pick up a bunch of social as well as political and demonological lore info. I feel like I'm in the first Amber book, its fun.

Wish I had put more points into Charisma and social skills though as I am the face man of the party.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2006)

Hee!

Well, Lily has Bluff, Intimdiate and Sense Motive...and a high Cha. She can fake a decent Diplomacy roll too.   We just happen to be in Voadam's element right now.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm, Skitha will probably be known to the local tavernkeepers and all the regulars.  She could just suggest going there.  After all adventurers always meet in taverns don't they?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 25, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Its going fine, your doing a good job, keep up the good work.




Thanks    glad you are enjoying it!



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Btw, is "Ungotu" a word in Abyssal? Its a language that Voadam knows.
> 
> Btw2, is my friend the wizard wearing anything red or have red hair that would make me think he is the Red Wizard headmaster?




Question 1: No it is Ancient Common


Question 2: They are not Red Wizards, there may be some there.  This is a dimensional wizard group.  They are the Order of the Blue Phoenix.  You were a transfer member as they take any other (good-aligned) guild of another realm.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 26, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Thanks    glad you are enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't mean Red Wizards of Thay with their shaved heads, or even Krynnish wizard's of the red robes, per se, though Voadam is somewhat familiar with both groups. Brother Markus made a comment (post 166) about the headmaster using the appellation "the red wizard" and I was trying to see if there is a visual clue that that is who I was talking with.

"What was the headmasters name again. Ah yes there it is, Alexander Fonthane, The Red Wizard."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 26, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "What was the headmasters name again. Ah yes there it is, Alexander Fonthane, The Red Wizard."





Sorry it is not a designation of a group but yet a level, like Gandolf the White


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 29, 2006)

Well since EN World was down at least for me...Then each of you remembers a little bit more out of nowhere!      Got to love randomly timed memory regens!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2006)

Be careful if you base our advancement of memory on the reliability of ENWorld, we might learn everything too fast.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2006)

> On each of the doors near to you there is a name, they have your names. You decide to try the doors closest to you with your name on it. When you open the door you awake in a hospital bed dripping in sweat.
> 
> OOC: Each of you remembers what your abilities are and how to use them and you may for the next few minutes use/change them more than you remember possible. Then they settle down and you are back to "normal." (as though you had rested 8 hours) You each remember about hunting a unit of destructive Trolls you seem to get it was your first mission together as each of you seems to be steping on someone elses toes.




So we are no longer in the guild but in a hospital bed?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2006)

Or is that how the chaotic memory ended, waking in a hospital room dripping in sweat, then poof we are back in the guild with that refreshing effect?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 30, 2006)

i'm thinking we keeled over in the guild and they sent us to a hospital, while we gained a memory and maby a bit more.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 30, 2006)

You are actually in a med room in the Guild.  When 6-9 ppl keel over in pain one is apt to call in support


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2006)

Let's see if Tarken says "Voadam, why are you showing me images of our Guildmaster Red Wizard, the King of Balstion, and the High Priest of the Imperial Church?" as I show him the images of the various Xephid cultists who had us bound.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 3, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Let's see if Tarken says "Voadam, why are you showing me images of our Guildmaster Red Wizard, the King of Balstion, and the High Priest of the Imperial Church?" as I show him the images of the various Xephid cultists who had us bound.




No, no, no.

The cultists look JUST like us, but they have goatees.

Which looks really weird on Lily and Skitha.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Which looks really weird on Lily and Skitha.




Not to mention the lizardfolk and monkeyman.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The cultists look JUST like us, but they have goatees.




So we made it into the old star trek evil dimension. That plus surrealism land. Man D&D planes do cover everything.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 3, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not to mention the lizardfolk and monkeyman.




Lizards I'll give you. . . but I can see a monkey with a goatee.  Sort of like a goat with one.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 4, 2006)

I find it fun that we are at 6 pages and ppl are still posting and you have yet to kill anyone/thing.  Granted we are at like 6 people who post on a regular basis but that is good.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 5, 2006)

We're all pacifists in reality who would never wish to harm anything.  Secretely the entire group is Jainist Monks but the whole "Swastika as a Holy Symbol" gig got us a bad rep, which is how we wound up in a violent situation where we lost our memories.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 5, 2006)

right.... someone forgot to tell me that


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2006)

Oddly enough, Eglath started out as a character for another play by post. We never actually got around to killing anything before that game was called off by the DM. I rarely play straight fighters, but I though a combat monster might be a nice change of pace for me.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 6, 2006)

And we have yet to fight... :: DM laughs to himself ::

To be honest I like my story and love when everyone is adding new twists for me to bend off of.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2006)

I did not intend my above comment as a complaint, just a bit of irony. I'm enjoying the game very much.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, Eglath started out as a character for another play by post. We never actually got around to killing anything before that game was called off by the DM. I rarely play straight fighters, but I though a combat monster might be a nice change of pace for me.




AT is the sixth DM for Voadam as a character. Under two of the others he never killed anything either.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 6, 2006)

The last time I played a character named Chester it was in a Star Wars campaign, and he carried around a shoulder-mounted laser-bazooka type weapon.  He killed LOTS of things.  *BOOM* heh heh heh

 

Er, I mean. . . I'm fine with all the RP    

Nah, really I am.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 7, 2006)

you really know who everyone is or at least you kind of do


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2006)

So I'm wondering if these swamp tribes will be Zerrki's people. I'm thinking we will need to go there next, where we might run into a random swamp beast or 15 that we can chop through before talking to the lizardfolk to get the tomes of Xiphid.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry about the slow reply had an interview for my new job and didn't have time to post that i would be gone I should have an update by tonight.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 14, 2006)

Please forgive my slow reply I will let you brew up what you want to remember for those that are taking the potion.

I have to travel again and god willing I will be able to post tonight with some really cool stuff.  I have the tribe planned just can't seem to be home for more than a couple of hours.  So me and my Lappy are going to try to post later hopefully tonight.   

If you want to throw your ideas as to what you remember my way I would be more than happy to include your suggestions.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So I'm wondering if these swamp tribes will be Zerrki's people. I'm thinking we will need to go there next, where we might run into a random swamp beast or 15 that we can chop through before talking to the lizardfolk to get the tomes of Xiphid.




only problem with that is that i grew up in a city


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 17, 2006)

That is true I didn't remember that myself....Hmm

::  tweaks story  ::    There that works better...

Voadam Thank you for the 'puzzle piece' section that is a big help to me and I would think others to keep all our information straight.

To everyone I need a head count for the movement through the swamp and so we can trim the fat and maybe if you need it advertise for a few more intrested parties to help you in your epic quest.  There are 6 of you, I believe, that would be great, perfect even.

Your odds are good for a storyplot battle and completely random for a swamp creature battle.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

Eglath remains ready for a swamp tour. He's even up for some random swamp critter bashing.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

as long as he can keap his daggers clean, zzerki is in!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Voadam Thank you for the 'puzzle piece' section that is a big help to me and I would think others to keep all our information straight.





Glad you are OK with me cluttering up the RG.   

I've been going back to old posts for what info we have of people and places a bunch to make my posts and figured compiling it would be helpful. I did this when playing Banewarrens and found it helpful with the plethora of NPCs, multiple factions, and big history stuff. Being able to quickly ID info about people and places made the betrayals, maneuverings, and revelations make more sense. I would have very quickly found it hard to follow otherwise and just glossed over details.

It also led me to seeing that Xiphid said he wanted to kill the Ungotu, while Tarken said they were the magic posts protecting Balstion. Which leads me to wonder if there are bound spirits in the magic posts that Xiphid wants to kill.

Of course homonyms from different languages could have them referring to two separate things but this is another lead to investigate when we return to Balstion or talk to the lizardfolk about the Ungotu.

Man I love "draw meaning from lots of information" type games.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> To everyone I need a head count for the movement through the swamp and so we can trim the fat and maybe if you need it advertise for a few more intrested parties to help you in your epic quest.  There are 6 of you, I believe, that would be great, perfect even.
> 
> Your odds are good for a storyplot battle and completely random for a swamp creature battle.




So any who fail to check in might be swallowed whole by dire swamp gators in a surprise round as we slog through the squishy terrain swatting mosquitos?

Or captured and carried off by Demmin Nass' super undead, causing us to swear blood oaths of veangance against the necromancer.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2006)

Ooo! Head count! Count my head! COUNT IT!

I suspect Lily will annoy everyone by flying just above the muck and the water. Just because she can. Not surging ahead, or soaring high. Just kinda floating along upright...perhaps with arms folded in the classic "Magneto" pose.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

Well Voadam plans to use prestidigitation as bug spray.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2006)

Well...uh...I'll be using eldritch blasts!

Insects can't have that good AC's... They're Fine, so that's base AC of 14, plus maybe a couple more for Dex.

Curse you, evil mosquitos! *BLAM*

Foul gnats! DIEDIEDIE! *BLAM*


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 18, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Well...uh...I'll be using eldritch blasts!
> 
> Insects can't have that good AC's... They're Fine, so that's base AC of 14, plus maybe a couple more for Dex.
> 
> ...





ROFL!!  Best use of a supernatural power ever!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Insects can't have that good AC's... They're Fine, so that's base AC of 14, plus maybe a couple more for Dex.




Fine size, does that mean that they provoke AoOs when they move into our square to try to bite us? With Voadam's improved unarmed strike and combat reflexes he could be swatting multiple bugs a round even if they catch him flat-footed.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2006)

Dude, awesome!

Give the man some chopsticks, and we'll re-enact a scene from The Karate Kid!

*hmpf* "Beginnah's luck."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

Are Gabrion and Nero Kingsley the only two PCs we are not sure of for continuing on?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 19, 2006)

They are the only ones who have never gotten back from the start.  Does the group want to move on? if so how so?  Do you want a swamp guide or doing it by yourself?

Do know that in game time it is now 9 pm.  So it is getting quite late if you want to go anywhere (bed, guide, transportation, or anything else that I have forgotten).

I am excited, I am making this up as I go so we will see where it ends up...


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 19, 2006)

bed seems good, and a guide for the swamp seems like a good idea


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2006)

Bed and guide, definately good ideas, and deep woods off...


----------



## Voadam (Jul 19, 2006)

With the loss of our cleric, druid, and psychic warrior I think that is everybody who could do any healing.

We have plenty of blasting magic with Voadam, Lily, and Chester, plenty of tanks with Seifer, Elgath, Skitha, and Chester, and Zzerki is a rogue so we are a pretty strong party but lacking healing capabilities. We have good connections with a good church who we could journey to for healing but a swamp druid guide  who joins us (as a PC) or some magical healing item (ring of fast healing 1 we could share) that I could obtain from the guild would not be amiss. Voadam would even volunteer to craft a wondrous item of healing in conjunction with a Johann cleric if AT came up with something he thought appropriate (I can't think of anything from any sources that would work).

If you open recruiting I think it should be only for a niche role as a healer. We have a big party as it is and there is good development as is, the only thing I see us lacking is healing.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea healing would be good, and no more rouges, all the shineys are mine, MINE I TELL YOU!!
mmmm shineys.....


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 19, 2006)

Then open it shall be...

For a healer either cleric or druid.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 19, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Then open it shall be...
> 
> For a healer either cleric or druid.



 Ooh ooh!  Pick me!  I'd be up for a straight-up cleric (maybe with a single level of something else thrown in).  If you'll have me I'll get caught up on what's going on and put together a 6th-level character over the next couple days.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 19, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Then open it shall be...
> 
> For a healer either cleric or druid.




Dang, and I was going to play a healer.

What? What?!   

In all honesty, while the class does tempt me (because of its oft-cited shortcomings) if it's cleric or druid only, I'll still try to whip something up, since all of the D&D games I'm in right now seem to have vanished at once.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm currently working on a human Cloistered Cleric 5/Horizon Walker 1, with the Knowledge, Animal, and Travel domains and Terrain Mastery: Marshes, and who speaks 10 languages. And believe it or not, I started that before I saw your other post saying the character would be a guide.

I should have it up early tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 20, 2006)

Well I will take submissions of characters till we find one that fits best.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2006)

I think a mini's handbook healer would fit the niche as well as a druid or cleric   . I know AT allowed in UA and PHII stuff, not sure about the Mini HB healer class though.

Seeing as we are heading into a swamp to deal with lizardfolk, a swamp guide character concept would tie in easily into the storyline.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 21, 2006)

I would be interested in taking the mantle of healer.

I have an idea for a wild elf cleric of a deity of jungles that never got to see enough play.  My only hitch is that he gets to have a deinonychus "companion," as a result of the Scalykind domain's ability to rebuke or command reptiles.  Domains:  Scalykind and Protection.

Edit:  If we're going to be dealing with lizardfolk, perhaps the ability to rebuke or command reptiles might be a little gamebreaking.  If you think such would be the case, I've also got my eye on a druid with the Spontaneous Rejuvenation class feature.  Probably also Shapeshift, because that's badass.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 21, 2006)

Well let's get some character sheets up so I can see what everyone is thinking.

Voadam: Yeah I will allow Healer that is if anyone wants to use the book.

Komodo: Reptile rebuking might be a bit much...specially since one is in the party.

Potential Cleric: Be sure to have a good reason that you are in a swamp as that is more than likely where you will start this little adventure.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm going to bow out.  Looks like you have plenty of interest and I won't be able to get a character in today after all.  Too busy doing that work thing.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 21, 2006)

yea, no rebuking party members!


----------



## Komodo (Jul 21, 2006)

So could I go with a druid instead, or do we even need a healer?  How much room is left in the party?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry for the delay -- work was busier than I thought.

Here's the sketchy version. More detailed backstory and equipment, etc. will be edited in.

[sblock]
Kay Manclois, Human Cloistered Cleric 5/Horizon Walker 1 
Medium Humanoid, Neutral Good
27, 5'8", 170 lbs, Female, Brown eyes, White skin, Brown hair


```
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 11 (+0)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 18 (+4)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHA: 10 (+0)

Hit Points: 25
Hit Dice: 4d6+4+1d8+1
Speed: 30ft
Initative: +0 (+0 DEX)
AC: XX (+2 Armor, +0 DEX, +0 Size, +0 Natural; touch 10, flat-footed 12)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+3

Fort: +7 (+6 Base, +1 CON)
Ref: +1 (+3 Base, +0 DEX, +2 Lightning Reflexes)
Will: +8 (+4 Base, +4 WIS)

Attacks:
[list][*]Quarterstaff +2 melee (1d6/1d6 Bludgeoning)[*]Dagger +2 melee, +2 ranged, 10' (1d4 Slashing/19-20)[/list]

Special Abilities: 
[list][*]Domains: Travel, Animals, Knowledge[*]Terrain Mastery: Marsh (+4 on Move Silently, +1 to attack and damage marsh creatures)[*]Lore: Equivalent to Bardic Lore ability. Note +2 synergy bonus from Knowledge: History.[*]Turn Undead[*]Cleric Spells[/list]

Skills: (97 points, max ranks 9/4.5)
[list][*]Concentration +10 [i](9 Ranks, +1 ATB)[/i]
[*]Decipher Script +10 [i](6 Ranks, +4 ATB)[/i]
[*]Diplomacy +3 [i](3 Ranks, +0 ATB)[/i]
[*]Heal +15 [i](9 Ranks, +4 ATB, +2 Self-Sufficient)[/i]
[*]Knowledge: Dungeoneering +13 [i](9 Ranks, +4 ATB)[/i]
[*]Knowledge: Geography +13 [i](9 Ranks, +4 ATB)[/i]
[*]Knowledge: History +13 [i](9 Ranks, +4 ATB)[/i]
[*]Knowledge: Nature +15 [i](9 Ranks, +4 ATB, +2 synergy)[/i]
[*]Knowledge: Religion +10 [i](6 Ranks, +4 ATB)[/i]
[*]Knowledge: The Planes +10 [i](6 Ranks, +4 ATB)[/i]
[*]Move Silently +8[i](4 Ranks, +0 ATB, +4 Misc)[/i]
[*]Spot +9[i](5 Ranks, +4 ATB)[/i]
[*]Survival +17* [i](9 Ranks, +4 ATB, +2 Skill Focus, +2 Self-Sufficient)[/i]
[*]Swimming +5 [i](0 Ranks, +5 Competence)[/i][/list]
*additional synergy bonuses may apply depending on the situation

Feats: 
[list][*]Endurance [*]Skill Focus: Survival  [*]Self-Sufficient [*]Lightning Reflexes [/list]

Languages: 
[list][*]Common[*]Draconic[*]Giant[*]Elvish[*]Dwarven[*]Sylvan[*]Celestial[*]Goblin[*]Orcish[*]Kobold[/list]

Equipment:
[list][*]Leather Armour (10gp, 15 lbs.)[*]Wooden Holy Symbol (1 gp, -- lbs.)[*]100 ft. of silk rope (20 gp, 10 lbs.)[*]Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs.)[*]Hooded Lantern (7 gp, 2 lbs.)[*]Flint & Steel (1 gp, -- lbs) [*]Two pints of oil (2 sp, 2 lbs)[*]Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp)[*]Ring of Swimming (2500 gp) [/list] 

Total weight carried -- XXXlbs.
Light load -- XXXlbs., medium -- XXXlbs., heavy -- XXXlbs., lift -- XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.

Spells:
Class: (XX/XX/XX; spell save DC xx + spell level; <notes>)
[list][*]0th- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Create Water, Purify Food and Drink, Purify Food and Drink
[*]1st- Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, Longstrider*
[*]2nd- Calm Emotions, Hold Person, Delay Poison, Detect Thoughts*
[*]3rd- Searing Light, Water Breathing, Fly*[/list]
```
XP: XXX,XXX / XXX,XXX

Appearance:
Kay is a tall, heavyset woman with friendly features. She often wears utilitarian clothing outdoors, while looking somewhat uncomfortable in her clerical vestments when required to wear them.

Personality:
Kay is good-natured but a little too worried that she's not cut out for the adventuring life, especially given that in many ways she is. Her early days spent cloistered in the nunnery where she learned to channel the spirit of the gods has left her feeling like she missed out on much that she could have experienced firsthand.

Background:
Kay Manclois was sent to a nunnery quite young in life, where she spent her childhood and young adult years learning all that she could about the natural world -- mostly from books, but also from trips beyond the nunnery's walls whenever possible. Once she was old enough to make her own way in the world she began to explore her environment in earnest, fascinated by the creations of the gods she had worshipped her whole life. She still maintains her relationship with the church, and often serves as a guide for those members uncomfortable with travelling on their own.

Notes:
XXXXX

[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 22, 2006)

I think we could allow both a healer and a woods guide or even two guides a druid is fine.  I just want to get some new characters and keep this story going.  Cause the best parts are about to start.

So if Komodo you get a druid skelton character sheet you will have about 2 weeks to get it filled out not casue the game is slow but you got sometime.  As all PbP are a little slower than real-time.  

Kafkonia: It looks good I will look at it more on sunday check your numbers and what not.  Since the next question it going to be about spells: All 3.5 spells (WOTC) anything other than that should be off limits.  BoED and BoVD are off limits as well.  

XP: 17,000 / 21,000

Max gold +1000 and an Extra feat at first level

Sounds like we are going to have some good additions.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 23, 2006)

Would it be cool if I played a scout instead of a druid?  I just submitted a few different character ideas to a different game, and my druid idea was the one accepted, so I'd like to go with something different.  If you're set on druid, though, I can deal.

Or, if the Kafkonia wants to try his hand as a guide, I could take over healing with a cleric/thaumaturgist.  I've had my eye on that for a while now.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2006)

A suggestion for the cleric. As a party we have established relations with the church of Johan and they have agreed to aid us. Being called in by the church would be an easy character tie in for the ongoing story.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> So if Komodo you get a druid skelton character sheet you will have about 2 weeks to get it filled out not casue the game is slow but you got sometime.  As all PbP are a little slower than real-time.
> .




Do you want us to delay actually going into the swamp? We could follow up on some more of the town leads like that "history nut" who might know more about the cocactrice kingdom and old history of Xiphid time.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Would it be cool if I played a scout instead of a druid?  I just submitted a few different character ideas to a different game, and my druid idea was the one accepted, so I'd like to go with something different.  If you're set on druid, though, I can deal.
> 
> Or, if the Kafkonia wants to try his hand as a guide, I could take over healing with a cleric/thaumaturgist.  I've had my eye on that for a while now.




If we are going to have two new PCs two healers would be fine by me and would free up both of the clerics for a little more utility spellcasting or other actions during combat.

Mechanically bard with a few cure spells would not be amiss either IMO, bardic music with a big party is more effective. A lore based bard with a little healing magic would fit in well.

Course AT is the DM and you would be the player so it would be between you two but these are my 2 cents.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> If we are going to have two new PCs two healers would be fine by me and would free up both of the clerics for a little more utility spellcasting or other actions during combat.
> 
> Mechanically bard with a few cure spells would not be amiss either IMO, bardic music with a big party is more effective. A lore based bard with a little healing magic would fit in well.
> 
> Course AT is the DM and you would be the player so it would be between you two but these are my 2 cents.




I'm loathe to do it, but I guess I could play a bard.  What do you guys think about the Savage Bard variant in UA?  It looks like it'd be more suited to acting as a guide, though if you want a loremaster, Bardic Sage would work.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree a scout would be ill suited for this type of thing but a bard would love this kind of story to be a part of it.  Savage Bard is a ok in my book, just think you get to be the funny one liner guy in this story. Two clerics might just step on each others toes depending on what ya do.

This story is about to move on so if you want to join in start posting.    

Voadam: No don't pause my goal is to get these two in the game in the next week and move the story along after that.  I just figured that if they have a skeleton sheet done they can work on it as we go.  Since we have yet to use a lot of skills or even combat stuff yet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you still looking for new players?  I have a LG monk/cleric of Lathander from another game on here, barely used.  Only got into one fight and then the DM up and vanished.  He's level ten but I could rework him.  I also have a bard that never got used at all, same level, same deal.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 24, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for new players?  I have a LG monk/cleric of Lathander from another game on here, barely used.  Only got into one fight and then the DM up and vanished.  He's level ten but I could rework him.  I also have a bard that never got used at all, same level, same deal.




I think we are actually good but thank you!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> I'm loathe to do it, but I guess I could play a bard.  What do you guys think about the Savage Bard variant in UA?  It looks like it'd be more suited to acting as a guide, though if you want a loremaster, Bardic Sage would work.




If you are loathe to do it I would suggest not trying to make a bard and just going with the cleric with a different focus (demon fighting inquisitor archetype would work and be different focus from the swamp guide travel cleric).


----------



## Komodo (Jul 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> (demon fighting inquisitor archetype would work and be different focus from the swamp guide travel cleric).




Now _that_ I can do!  I'll have something up soon.  How are we determining stats?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

43 point buy.

Technically AT set it up as 40 point buy with your class' prime requisite (old edition term, wisdom for a cleric) starting at 11 instead of 8 (though the costs for 15-16 and 17-18 don't change). Essentially a normal 43 point buy but you must end up with at least an 11 wisdom base from point buy before racial or level modifiers. You get +1 stat increase after the 43 point buy for the 4th level advance.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Technically AT set it up as 40 point buy with your class' prime requisite (old edition term, wisdom for a cleric) starting at 11 instead of 8 (though the costs for 15-16 and 17-18 don't change). Essentially a normal 43 point buy but you must end up with at least an 11 wisdom base from point buy before racial or level modifiers.




Except that AT said we were allowed to choose our own prime requisite since they aren't defined anymore.  Thus all you need to do is spend 43 points and make sure that at least ONE stat is over 11. . .  good luck with not fulfilling that requirement.    


43 point buy.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 24, 2006)

```
[b]Name:[/b] Kralek Hardcheese
[b]Class:[/b] Cleric 5/Exorcist of the Silver Flame 1
[b]Race:[/b] Half-orc
[b]Deity:[/b] Johan
[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Good

[b]Age:[/b] 27
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Height:[/b] 6'1"
[b]Weight:[/b] 180 lbs
[b]Eyes:[/b] Orange
[b]Hair:[/b] Black
[b]Skin:[/b] Gray

[b]Ability Scores:[/b] 
Str: 15		
Dex: 12		
Con: 14		
Int: 12		
Wis: 18		
Cha: 14	

[b]HP:[/b] 42
[b]AC:[/b] 23 = 10 + 10 armor + 1 Dex + 1 deflection + 1 natural
[b]Init.:[/b] +1
[b]BAB:[/b] +4
[b]Saves:[/b] Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +10
[b]Attacks:[/b]
SMASH! +1 Greatsword at +7 for 2d6+5 (with Weapon of the Exorcist)

[b]Racial Abilities:[/b]
Darkvision
Orc Blood

[b]Class Abilities:[/b]
Healing Domain
Strength Domain
Turn Undead
Flame of Censure
Weapon of the Exorcist

[b]Feats:[/b]
Augment Healing
Combat Casting
Sacred Boost

[b]Skills:[/b]
Skill: Total = Ability + Ranks + Misc
Concentration:	       14 = 2 + 8 + 4
Intimidate:		3 = 2 + 1 + 0
Heal:			7 = 4 + 1 + 2
Knowledge (Religion):	9 = 1 + 8 + 0 
Knowledge (the Planes)  5 = 1 + 4 + 0
Sense Motive:		7 = 4 + 3 + 0
Spellcraft:		4 = 1 + 3 + 0

[b]Languages:[/b]
Common
Orcish
Celestial

[b]Caster level: 5th[/b]
[b]Spells per day:[/b]
0-level: 5
1st-level: 5+1
2nd-level: 3+1
3rd-level: 2+1


[b]Gear:[/b]
Golden Holy Symbol of Johan		[1 lb] (25 gp)
+1 Greatsword 				[4 lb] (2350 gp)
+2 Full Plate				[50 lb](5650 gp)
Healer's Kit				[1 lb] (50 gp)
Ring of Protection +1			[--]   (2000 gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1		[--]   (2000 gp)
Wand of [i]cure light wounds[/i] (50)	        [--]   (750 gp)
5 days of trail rations			[5 lb] (2.5 gp)
Pearl of Power, 1st level		[--]   (1000 gp)
Hunk of goat cheese			[1 lb] (--)
Backpack				[1 lb] (1 gp)
Bedroll					[5 lb] 
Waterskin
Whetstone
9 pp
14 gp
4 sp
6 cp

[b]Description:[/b]
Kralek is a large, burly half-orc who is curiously well-groomed.  His gray skinned-face is clean-shaven and his hair is clean and neatly combed into a short ponytail.  The half-orc's jutting tusks are clean and white, and somehow manage to complement his dignified appearance.  His orange eyes are bright and fearsome, yet hold a spark of compassion and love.  He is protected by a shining suit of plate mail with gold-alloyed joints.  Over the chestpiece of his armor he wears a white tunic with the symbol of Johan embroidered in gold.  A heavy looking greatsword hangs on his back and seems to shimmer with a soft light.
```


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> A suggestion for the cleric. As a party we have established relations with the church of Johan and they have agreed to aid us. Being called in by the church would be an easy character tie in for the ongoing story.




That's why I left the specifics of "the church" in Kay's background vague.

I should have more detail edited in shortly. Anything in particular I should focus on?


----------



## Komodo (Jul 25, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> That's why I left the specifics of "the church" in Kay's background vague.
> 
> I should have more detail edited in shortly. Anything in particular I should focus on?




I think my cleric has the Johan connection covered, but maybe we're to be partnered itenerant clerics.  If that's the case, the two of us should get in contact via AIM or something to discuss important matters.

My screenname is Mr K0m0d0.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> That's why I left the specifics of "the church" in Kay's background vague.
> 
> I should have more detail edited in shortly. Anything in particular I should focus on?





Sorry, we know almost nothing about Johan so I can't really give you advice, though he's the only God we've even heard of on this world so far. My character is interested in learning of Johan though (from an academic and political not spiritual hunger type of way). For our characters with our amnesia it is another mystery of this world we find ourselves in.

I don't recognize the name so I don't know if he's a minor D&D god from a secondary sourcebook or if he's a homebrew of AT's.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2006)

Komodo, under your equipment you have a longsword while elsewhere you have greatsword. (greatswords cost 35 gp more).


----------



## Komodo (Jul 26, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Komodo, under your equipment you have a longsword while elsewhere you have greatsword. (greatswords cost 35 gp more).




Oops, you're right.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2006)

One other thing. Hardcheese? Really?


----------



## Komodo (Jul 26, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> One other thing. Hardcheese? Really?




Son of a goat farmer.  Though I will admit that I came up with the name before I came up with the reason.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 26, 2006)

All the dieties are homebrew...So for the clerics (and anyone else who was wondering)
[sblock=Diety List]
Tourin- 
Is the Deity of Justice, he is known for judging those after he has all the facts usually the good judges follow Tourin AL: LN 
Symbol: Galvan
Domains: Justice, Good, Law, Knowledge

Johan- 
Deity of the Sun, he is the bane of undead and to those who deal in shadows. Directly opposed to Xephid. AL: LG 
Symbol: A greatsword with a sun behind it
Domains: Healing, Sun, Good, Strength

Xephid- 
Is the Deity of Death, known to many necromancers as master. Known to have an entire hordes of undead under his clerics. Directly opposed to Johan. AL: LE 
Symbol: Skull with a scythe or a other curved weapon behind it
Domains: Wrath, Corruption, War, Death

Ilo-hath- 
Is the Deity of revenge, many fighters follow this code because Ilo-hath does not hurt the innocent only those that have harmed him first. AL: NG
Symbol: Clashing swords
Domain: Retribution, Wrath, War, Luck

Lhosthat- 
Is the Deity of the woods, watches over plans animals and all elemental elements. AL:N
Symbol: The Great Tree
Domains: Fire, Water, Air, Earth, Plant, Animal 

Rthanau- 
Is the Deity of disease and famine, known to cause plagues and kill whole villages on a whim. AL: CE
Symbol: A withered hand
Domains: Darkness, Pain, Corruption, Destruction

Kelo- 
Is the Deity of trickery and rogues, known to be prayed to only during card games or other games of chance. AL: CN
Symbol: Rolling dice
Domains: Luck, Trickery, Darkness, Pleasure, Chaos

T'malelic- 
Is the Deity of Magic, known to help wizards in their studies and known to be the caretaker of weave. AL: N
Symbol: An open book
Domains: Magic, Knowledge, Protection, Travel[/sblock]

I am working getting my ol' map digital it is currently in paper form in one of my 8 DnD floders.  Some changes need to be made but


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm going to hold off looking at the list and the details. Even though he has a lot of knowledge religion Voadam is not a native of the world and has no memories of any of its peoples, gods or other details. I'm enjoying learning these things first person in the game.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is a rough MS paint map (yes my world was made on Sim City for the SNES)




With a key:


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 26, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay -- work was busier than I thought.
> 
> Here's the sketchy version. More detailed backstory and equipment, etc. will be edited in.
> 
> ...




Are you going to finish this one or are you dropping out?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 26, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm going to hold off looking at the list and the details. Even though he has a lot of knowledge religion Voadam is not a native of the world and has no memories of any of its peoples, gods or other details. I'm enjoying learning these things first person in the game.




Just look at it later when you are curious there is one missing but he is actually a player on the boards  Morand he has played in this world and was a very fervent paladin for that experience.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 27, 2006)

Komodo you are now active have fun! 



Kafkonia get moving so you can enter the game!


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 28, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Are you going to finish this one or are you dropping out?




Sorry for the delay, I was out of town yesterday for my grandfather's funeral. I'll wrap this up now.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, I was out of town yesterday for my grandfather's funeral. I'll wrap this up now.




I am sorry for your loss. I find as I approach 40, I'm now attending more funerals than weddings. Not a change for the better.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 28, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, I was out of town yesterday for my grandfather's funeral. I'll wrap this up now.




I am sorry for the loss.  I understand how that feels.  Only checking to see that you were still with us.  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162326 this is the RG thread.  

Umm at anytime you want to enter you may they are looking for a late cleric  

Komodo: They don't know why you are there...[sblock] You can choose: 1 You are there to help them find and elimanate Demmin Nass ( you can have a personal vandetta he does have an odd habit of raping young children and killing their parents, it could be a brother or a friend of yours, or 2 You are there to help with obtaining the Tome of Xiphid for historical purposes (you think that the book may contain blaphemous materials and needs to be kept at a church location)[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 28, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Umm at anytime you want to enter you may they are looking for a late cleric




If you don't mind, I'd be happy to start in on the RP while I'm still sorting out the gear (spells are a much simpler matter for me) -- especially since I have to kit her out as an outdoors type and I'm, well, not. 

Thank you all for your sympathies.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry about that Hafrogman, I just started listing off PCs until I hit six, which is what I though we were down to.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

AT, are directions (and possibly info) something we can just get through our innkeeper adventurer guild contact?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 4, 2006)

Sure a lot of things are possible  Just have to ask someone


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 5, 2006)

So, should we roll initiative for this coming battle?

Also my connection's a bit fuzzy right now since I'm in California on business.  Sorry if I miss a day.  If somebody wants to control Skitha for the fight that's fine, just keep drinking and spring attacking.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 5, 2006)

I will do all rolls let me set the map up and such it will take just a little while longer.  I have to build the map.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2006)

AT, when I redid my spells for going out of the city I prepared enough mage armor to cover 24 hours and included it in my stat block as the first one being cast. Is that OK or do you want me to spend my first action casting mage armor now?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 6, 2006)

Assume you have cast number 3 for the day during the meal


----------



## Voadam (Aug 9, 2006)

psst, Shayuri

Combat Expertise [General]
Prerequisite
Int 13. 

Benefit
When you use the attack action or the full attack action *in melee, * you can take a penalty of as much as -5 on your attack roll and add the same number (+5 or less) as a dodge bonus to your Armor Class. This number may not exceed your base attack bonus. The changes to attack rolls and Armor Class last until your next action.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2006)

Doh!

I can't believe I missed that.

Er. Any chance I can swap that feat for something else? *wince*


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 12, 2006)

First combat house rule applies: Go ahead and change it.

Sorry about the delay.  But we should be back on track.  

Note to everyone Lot controls the Knight, hafrogman controls the Duskblade


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 13, 2006)

Your map appears to be out of whack.  Everyone's back where they started.

P.S.  I don't see why everyone is pissed at Chester, Seifer stepped forward and challenged the beast the round before.  I was just following suit once it looked like the plan had changed.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 13, 2006)

Scotley: I changed the fight post to reflect what happened


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks much, standing on the sidelines with his thumb in his bum didn't exactly fit my heroic vison for Eglath.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Not quite sure how my stated actions will work since Render goes first.  If he stays still and full attacks, I can do what I said (if I survive   )  If he moves off, I can move instead of full attacking and just take the AoO.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry for my recent lack of posting.  I've been visiting some old friends in Florida.  I'll be back in action by tomorrow.

As for combat,  Kralek was just following the plan and staying put.  He'll charge into melee at the first opportunity, now that the beast has been engaged.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your map appears to be out of whack.  Everyone's back where they started.
> 
> P.S.  I don't see why everyone is pissed at Chester, Seifer stepped forward and challenged the beast the round before.  I was just following suit once it looked like the plan had changed.





Voadam is pisssed at Siefer. When Chester rushed passed Siefer on the map Voadam's shout to go no farther was just tactical shouting to coordinate his wand of grease attack. I thought the blue strip was water and needed dry land in front of Chester for the render to slip on and hopefully go prone for Chester's attacks.

That blue strip is water right?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam is pisssed at Siefer. When Chester rushed passed Siefer on the map Voadam's shout to go no farther was just tactical shouting to coordinate his wand of grease attack.




Yeah, I got that.  I was thinking more of Triangle's

"The rest of the party desperately tries to stop Chester from his approach but they are unsuccessful."

Once the render knows we're there, I'd rather be standing up front than a squishy. . . only, I guess these days I AM the squishy.

Note to self: relatively squishy.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162326 
this is the RG thread for ya kafronia to post your character.

So what did everyone think, other than the slow posting on my part?  Should I just use an excel spread sheet for our fights?  Any feed back to make the next fight better would be great!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 25, 2006)

I just backed up our thread and well it is a 127 page word document...  

Tell me when you are ready to move again.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

The fight went well, but it was a simple battle with just one foe. In a more complex situation some sort of mapping is very helpful.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 29, 2006)

Do give me a little leway if I do not post right away...I have just started a new job as a Teacher and well the first few days have een rough but I will be able to post on friday!  Sorry for any hold up...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

When you get back, check in here, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2006)

The fight went well, I always find mapping the toughest part of pbp games. since Voadam didn't move I didn't even try out the moving icons part though the IDable squares was a neat touch.

Good luck with your new job.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

While my thought on the last one could be correct, I don't know if Althora has tunnels leading under an adjacent river. It doesn't snap into place like the other two answers do. Magic or hippogriff steeds would be just as plausible a possibility. Any thoughts?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

Perhaps one of the clerics without amnesia might know something relevant of Althora or local lore? Maybe it is a religion test and it was three godlings who jumped over the river in a common local folktale.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 8, 2006)

Althora's geography would make tunnels impossible.  Althora has a three river surrond so there is no way to get out of Althora with out crossing one of the rivers, the swamp, or a lake.  Granted there is land around the city but to leave the lands you have to cross a river.  Althora is also a northern city having both nice summers and bitter winters (due to the lake).

Really there can be 2 answers 1. is real world and 2. is only in DnD

Remember is says that they came upon a river not dry river bed.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 8, 2006)

how bitter are the winters, how cold does it get there?


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2006)

As in, will the river freeze in winter?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 8, 2006)

Or they could just be children of the Avariel, Pixies, Anthro Bats, or a hundred other species that are naturally able to fly over the river.

I let somebody else submit that one because it would be out-of-character for Skitha to be able to answer a riddle correctly.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 12, 2006)

Another combat.  Hopefully I'll get to act in this one before everybody else kills the monster this time.

Skitha will attempt to drink as quickly as possible before the fight starts, using Drink Like a Demon while the lizardmen are talking.  Put the drinks evenly between boosting strength and constitution.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 12, 2006)

It may take me another day to get the map up (sorry had a funeral this past weekend and work is catching up with me, put in a 12 hour day and i think another one is comeing tomorrow)


----------



## Kafkonia (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm going to bow out of this game, I'm afraid. I just don't have the time I'd like to have.

Kay is free to anyone who wants her.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 27, 2006)

i'm assuming this game is dead?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: Sadly it does appear to have died.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 27, 2006)

Seems pretty dead to me.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Oct 28, 2006)

~Dead~


----------

